# Cohiba's Road to 220 lbs Log (Back on Track)



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 14, 2022)

47 yr old male, 6'1", 198 lbs, est bf% 17

Around March of 2019 I started out skinny-fat around 170 lbs with no muscle at all. I have extremely thin wrists and ankles (don't know any other males my height that are thinner), and I was never athletic at all growing up.

I was about 140 lbs when I graduated from college. Most online calculators that predict max genetic potential told me that mine was about 200-240 lbs. (I know those are not necessarily accurate but it might be for my case)

This is what I looked like before I started (it's ok to laugh):



I started out working with a trainer friend who was an amateur female bodybuilder and she wrote up my first programming. I did an ok'ish recomp the first year, but really didn't put on any extra size. I still weighed around 175 when I got here at UGBB and started my first online journal (http://ugbodybuilding.com/threads/cohibas-journey-from-skinny-fat.31917/).

The main problem was that I wasn't eating nearly enough for someone with my genetics. My secondary problem was that I was doing way too much junk volume in my training.

When I got here, I started learning more about nutrition and realized it was going to take a lot more food to put weight on for me than it does for most people. People also helped me tweak my programming some, and I managed to put on about 25 lbs that year.

Here's my last progress pic from 2020 before the heart problems:






Then I had heart problems that set me back significantly. I journaled my recovery from heart failure here (http://ugbodybuilding.com/threads/cohibas-recover-from-heart-failure-log.36048/).

Right now my strength is about where it was and a little better in some areas than before the heart problems. My heart is back to normal. Here are some of my most recent pics:




My goal is to get to 220 lbs (hypertrophy training) with about the same bodyfat percentage, then decide on where I want to go from there. I'm doing this basic 5 day bro split I've been making gains with lately. I am not super intelligent so I don't get too complicated.

Chest
Back
Shoulders
Rest Day
Arms
Legs
Rest Day

Most of my rep ranges are 8-12, but I go higher for some accessory lifts. I plan to keep up with doing some cardio for heart health. I also do a little kickboxing once a week for fun.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 14, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing your progress!!

Sent from my SM-A135U using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Jul 14, 2022)

Hell yeah, looking forward to following along!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 14, 2022)

So glad to see you back logging! You got this! Here for it


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2022)

198 lbs this morning, 2537 calories yesterday (rest day), 274/132/116 (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bw dips 15, 14, 12
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 10, 8+1p 
overhead rope tricep ext 57.5 x 12, 12, 11
ezbar curls 80x12, 11+1p, 9
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30 x 12, 10, 8+4p
db wrist curls 30 x 15, 14, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Not happy with lack of progress this week, but had a decent workout. Having a little trouble getting calories in today too.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 15, 2022)

Holy shit that is a transformation. 220 is gonna look sick.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm following brother! .. keep at it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 15, 2022)

198 again this morning, 2730 calories yesterday, 271/222/82 (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 245x10, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 200x12, 16, 15
adductor 205x20, 20, 16
seated calf raise 115x12, 12, 11, 80x20, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Dissapointed in my eating the past few days this is not going to be enough calories for me to gain weight on. I don't know what my problem has been, but I'm gonna kick it into high gear starting today.

Leg day was good today. Made progress over last week.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jul 15, 2022)

You're losing some battles but it's about winning the war. Keep at it, soldier.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 15, 2022)

You got this, man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 17, 2022)

199 lbs this morning, 3088 calories yesterday 267/271/104 (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 10, 10, 165x6
incline db press 55's x 12, 11, 11
pec deck fly 155x12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Felt lethargic today. I've been having trouble getting to sleep at a decent hour, then I sleep until 10am. This has been a problem all my life I feel like. Tired all day then wide awake at night.

Regardless, I had a good chest day and gains this week more than made up for how bad last week was.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3796 calories yesterday (278/411/120) p/c/f

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated low cable row 170x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 150 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 65 x 12, 12, 10
HS iso rows 110/s x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 3-6%

More good progress today. I'm going to move up on 3 lifts next week. Felt tired all day and caved to my caffiene cravings around 3pm, which is bad. I could be up all night tonight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3513 calories yesterday (238/302/168) p/c/f

HS shoulder press 170x12, 11, 9
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 10, 10+3p
cable front raises 17.5x12, 15, 10
reverse cable crossovers 14x15, 16, 14, 13

No cardio today, short on time. Productive workout. Blasted my front delts on the second set of front raises, they were tight and uncomfortable until I left the gym.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 19, 2022)

Tight and uncomfortable in a good way?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Tight and uncomfortable in a good way?


Ehhhh, not so much, a little painful. They are fine now though. For some reason that only seems to happen with me on my front delts.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice job bro. Keep it up, I see the scale is going up


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 20, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice job bro. Keep it up, I see the scale is going up


Yeah first time over 200 in over a year now! thanks


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 21, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 2892 calories yesterday (263/320/70)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bw dips 15, 15, 12+1p
tricep cable pushdown 80x12, 10, 9+1p
db overhead tricep ext 60x10, 55x10, 10
ezbar curls 80x12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30x12, 10+1p, 9+3p
db wrist curls 30x15, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Went early today, made some progress. Going to start doing weighted dips soon, that is a big milestone for me.


----------



## Yano (Jul 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 201 lbs this morning, 2892 calories yesterday (263/320/70)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> bw dips 15, 15, 12+1p
> ...


Right on man !!! Fucking awesome seeing you start to make good progress again and tearing up work outs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 22, 2022)

No morning weight, on a short vacation in Pensacola right now. Was 204 lbs at the gym. 4057 calories yesterday (270/360/180)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
squats 45x6, 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 245x10, 155x10 pause reps
leg extensions 150x12, 12, 7
seated leg curl 90x12, 95x 10, 10
adductor 240x20, 300x16, 12
calf extension machine 130x17, 15, 15
standing calf raises bw x 23, 23, 21
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6-4%

Not my usual gym, Anytime fitness in Pensacola. I love the seated leg curl, wish we had one at my home ymca gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 24, 2022)

No morning weight, still on vacation, was 205 in the gym today. 3034 calories yesterday (240p/354c/214f macros not ideal yesterday)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bench press 45x15, 135x10, 155x10, 10, 10, 165x7
incline db press 55's x 12, 12, 10, 8
pec deck fly 155x12, 14, 9+1p
high to low cable crossovers 40x14, 12, 13, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6-4%

I realized something notably important about muscle relaxers last night. My doc had given me zanaflex to help with my back issues, and I also had some flexeril lying around that I took last night. Well come to find out, flexeril half life is 18 hours and it stays in your system quite a long time. Zanaflex on the other hand is 2.5 hrs. So I think it is probably a bad idea to take flexeril at all if you are weight training.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

Allright, I normally don't post many physique pics because I'm ultra self conscious and think I look like shit most of the time, but I got some today to update because it's been a while and these I can live with.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Allright, I normally don't post many physique pics because I'm ultra self conscious and think I look like shit most of the time, but I got some today to update because it's been a while and these I can live with.
> View attachment 25305


Looking good bro!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Allright, I normally don't post many physique pics because I'm ultra self conscious and think I look like shit most of the time, but I got some today to update because it's been a while and these I can live with.
> View attachment 25305


We all are self conscious! But keep it up brother looking good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Looking good bro!





Stickler said:


> We all are self conscious! But keep it up brother looking good.


Thank y'all.


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Allright, I normally don't post many physique pics because I'm ultra self conscious and think I look like shit most of the time, but I got some today to update because it's been a while and these I can live with.
> View attachment 25305


And here I thought that I was bad at posing!!!  😁

Just busting your balls Cohiba, you'll look damn good when you fill out that frame with some beef!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Man you have made some great progress. I’ll be following along. Keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 47 yr old male, 6'1", 198 lbs, est bf% 17
> 
> Around March of 2019 I started out skinny-fat around 170 lbs with no muscle at all. I have extremely thin wrists and ankles (don't know any other males my height that are thinner), and I was never athletic at all growing up.
> 
> ...


damn good progress and with the coming back with heart issues and continuing tells me you can do anything man.. good job


----------



## presser (Jul 25, 2022)

you def have with it takes to put the muscle on man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> And here I thought that I was bad at posing!!!  😁
> 
> Just busting your balls Cohiba, you'll look damn good when you fill out that frame with some beef!!!


I know I'd look a lot better if I got my bf% down a bit more also.

I know nothing about posing. Is there a posing for dummies beginner guide somewhere?


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know I'd look a lot better if I got my bf% down a bit more also.
> 
> I know nothing about posing. Is there a posing for dummies beginner guide somewhere?


No idea, but I may look on YouTube. 🤔


----------



## TODAY (Jul 25, 2022)

Looking muy robusto


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2022)

No morning weight again, drove home from vacation. I have 2 friends going to the gym with me right now, so I'm not about to skip. Also, I am pulling heavier on back day than I ever have, and I'm totally psyched about it.

3037 calories yesterday, 253p/229c/135f yesterday. Would have liked to get in more carbs yesterday.

This evening:
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated cable low row 180x12, 11, 8
back extensions bw x 16, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 160x12, 10, 9
straight arm pushdowns 65x12, 12, 12
HS iso lateral row +115/s x 12, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Moved up in weight on the seated low rows, wide grip pulldowns, and HS rows successfully. Going to move up on straight arm pushdowns next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

204 lbs this morning, 2980 calories yesterday (258p/336c/74f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 170x12, 12, 9
db shrugs 80's x 12, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 17, 13, 12+3p
cable front raises 17.5 x 15, 14, 8
reverse cable crossovers 14x 15, 14, 9
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Felt good today, moved up in weight on shrugs.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 27, 2022)

Awesome stuff man! How was the vacation?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome stuff man! How was the vacation?


It was nice, we had a good time. We just made a short trip to a beach that is 3 hrs away from us. Brought the kids. Stayed 4 nights.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 28, 2022)

204 lbs this morning, 2971 calories yesterday (rest day), 310p/275c/142f

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
weighted dips +10 × 10, 10, 9+1p
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 12, 10+1p
db overhead tricep ext 55x12, 45x20, 18
ez bar curls 80x12, 12, 11
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 12, 10
concentration curls 25x15, 20+1p, 18+3p
db forearm curls 30x15, 13, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

First time doing weighted dips ever, so that was exciting, nice milestone for me. Only went up 1 rep on my curls, and I feel like I deserve more gains than that LOL.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2022)

202 lbs this morning, 3715 calories yesterday (243p/365c/160f)

10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
hack squat +90 × 10, +180 × 10, +270 × 10
squats 225x10, 245x10, 255 x 8, 155x10 pause reps on last set
leg extensions 200x15, 15, 10
adductor 205 x 20, 15, 15
seated calf 115x10, 10, 90x15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 3-6%

As soon as I started walking towards the multiple empty squat racks it was like a mad dash, and they both got filled before I got there. So started on the hack squat today, which was different. Squatted 255 for the first time in a long time.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

My man getting after it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My man getting after it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol thank you bro 😊


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2022)

Venison tenderloin, sauteed in olive oil, butter, worcestershire, and cajun barbecue shrimp seasoning


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2022)

@CJ 

I'm stressing out about going low carb on rest days. I'm just afraid I'm not going to get the calories I need to grow doing this. It's harder for me to get a lot of calories without carbs.

Or do I not need to worry about it as much because my activity level is nil on a rest day?

For example, here is what I ate today: 2,783 calories, 258p/162c/128f

My normal goal for calories is 3400-3800 / day. I have been gaining on this. 

I just need some help I guess to decide either

1: stay the course and maybe try to get more calories in on low carb rest days

2: fuck it and just eat as much as I can and not stress about fattening up a little if it happens


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm not CJ, but I've got a little experience with low carb and carb cycling. 

It wouldn't be hard to up those calories without the carbs. Peanut butter with that banana, more olive oil, and an extra serving or two of nuts and you're there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I'm not CJ, but I've got a little experience with low carb and carb cycling.
> 
> It wouldn't be hard to up those calories without the carbs. Peanut butter with that banana, more olive oil, and an extra serving or two of nuts and you're there.


Another question I have- is that even low enough carbs to make a difference, or do I need to try to stay around 100 or less?


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jul 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Another question I have- is that even low enough carbs to make a difference, or do I need to try to stay around 100 or less?



I would consider 20g-50g an actual low carb day. 100g is still fairly low though. 

Aren't you looking to gain weight? If you're wanting to calorie/carb cycle just take your desired daily calories and multiply by 7. Take some calories away on your non training days and add some to your training days and make sure the total equals your original weekly calorie number. Do your low carb on the non training days. It's a little unorthodox to do on a bulk, but I've done it before successfully.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I would consider 20g-50g an actual low carb day. 100g is still fairly low though.
> 
> Aren't you looking to gain weight? If you're wanting to calorie/carb cycle just take your desired daily calories and multiply by 7. Take some calories away on your non training days and add some to your training days and make sure the total equals your original weekly calorie number. Do your low carb on the non training days. It's a little unorthodox to do on a bulk, but I've done it before successfully.


Yes, trying to gain weight. People suggested this to help me keep from getting too much more fat.

What you're suggesting sounds good. I'm not looking to go into ketosis or anything, just keep from getting too much fatter while I bulk.

Getting fat has never been a problem for me really, I'm just testing this out to see if I can stay a little leaner during the process.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2022)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I would consider 20g-50g an actual low carb day. 100g is still fairly low though.
> 
> Aren't you looking to gain weight? If you're wanting to calorie/carb cycle just take your desired daily calories and multiply by 7. Take some calories away on your non training days and add some to your training days and make sure the total equals your original weekly calorie number. Do your low carb on the non training days. It's a little unorthodox to do on a bulk, but I've done it before successfully.


This is what I would've said too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2022)

204 lbs again this morning, 3,153 calories yesterday (304p/184c/141f) got a few more snacks in before I went to sleep.

bench press 45x20, 135x8, 165x10, 10, 10, 175x6
db incline press 60's x 10, 10, 9, 6
pec deck fly 160x12, 10, 9+1p
high to low cable crossovers 20x20, 25x12, 10

Skipped cardio because kickboxing this afternoon.

Diet: I think I'm going to not worry about low carb off days because, it will probably make a marginal difference and it will probably marginally effect my lipids in a negative way also due to the increase in fats necessary to make calories. I'll save this option for a cut some day. I'll still try to time highest carbs around workouts. 

Lifting: Awesome gains the past week. I think I'm healthier now than I have ever been since I started, and doing more things right now than I ever have. I can't express how satisfying this is for me.

There have been so many times in the past few years where I felt like I was making no progress and having setbacks. Frustrated, wanting to give up, and never feeling like I'd reach my goals.

I hope anyone in a similar position reads this and sees there is light at the end of the tunnel sometimes. Keep on grinding.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 1, 2022)

Looking good bro. Just seen the pics. How tall are you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Looking good bro. Just seen the pics. How tall are you.


6'1" - thanks man. I'm a work in progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2022)

204 lbs again this morning, 3,473 calories yesterday (270p/309c/149f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated cable low rows 180x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 160 x 12, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 72.5x10, 12, 8
HS iso lateral row +115/s x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc

Move up on HS rows next week.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 1, 2022)

Love the dedication I. Here man. That venison looked so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Love the dedication I. Here man. That venison looked so good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I could eat it every day.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 1, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Man I could eat it every day.



Hell yeah, that’s one reason I’ve wanted to get into hunting. You ever make breakfast sausage with some of the meat?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah I get all kinds of sausage made with it. It's why I learned to hunt too. In my opinion it's the best protein source for me. Especially since I hate chicken breast.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, 3,971 calories yesterday (256p/376c/163f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 30x15, 170x12, 12, 10, 7
db shrugs 80's x 12, 12, 12
db side raises 25's x 15, 13+1p, 13+3p
reverse cable crossovers 14x15, 15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 3-6% inc

Happy the scale and weights are still moving up albeit slowly. Had shoulder pumps today that would make @Skullcrusher proud. Hopefully my armpits take notice.

Tired, sore, ready for my rest day tmrw.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Had shoulder pumps today that would make @Skullcrusher proud.



I'm told the pump is what initiates growth.  I think those guys with the flame forum thread are big believers in the pump also.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah we wouldn't want the heart to pump oxygen and nutrient-rich blood into muscles...that would be bad for growth.



			https://bretcontreras.com/wp-content/uploads/The-Muscle-Pump-Potential-Mechanisms-and-Applications-for-Enhancing-Hypertrophic-Adaptations.pdf


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


I don't understand why you don't look like him then?

I knew you'd be back LOL. Crank up Skullcrusher 4.0 let's goooooo!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


That's why he's crippled now


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> That's why he's crippled now


You will not talk about Ronnie Coleman in a negative light!!!!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> You will not talk about Ronnie Coleman in a negative light!!!!


Ronnie is a king but the kick backs are hard on your lower back


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


Triceps were his weakest body part doh


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Ronnie is a king but the kick backs are hard on your lower back


He could do 150s easily


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


You think the Kick backs did it huh?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

👁 👁


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Well it's funny if you watch the kickbacks in the video he is basically just swinging a 25 back and forth not even going near horizontal with it.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey guys let’s use Ronnie Coleman the guy with alien genetics who would’ve grown doing wtf ever he wanted as an example


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh look...Ronnie Coleman did kickbacks too...he must not know anything about building muscle either.


Un… fucking… real. You’re STILL sticking to your guns on this?  Your ego is a liability. 

Have you ever taken a step back and wondered why literally everyone telling you that you’re wrong is in much better shape and much stronger than you?


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Un… fucking… real. You’re STILL sticking to your guns on this?
> 
> Have you ever taken a step back and wondered why literally everyone telling you that you’re wrong is in much better shape and much stronger than you?


Listen, he has FANTASTIC armpits... you leave him alone 🤣


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You think the Kick backs did it huh?


100 percent


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> 100 percent


I agree. Nothing to do with benching 500+. 

All kickbacks.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I agree. Nothing to do with benching 500+.
> 
> All kickbacks.


Strong triceps move strong benches


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> Strong triceps move strong benches


Tricep kickbacks: the Secret to a Beastly Bench

That would make a group title for a clickbait YouTube video.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tricep kickbacks: the Secret to a Beastly Bench
> 
> That would make a group title for a clickbait YouTube video.


Imagine if the Westside barbell channel trolled with that


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> Imagine if the Westside barbell channel trolled with that


Kickbacks are the reverse hyper for your triceps.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Kickbacks are the reverse hyper for your triceps.


Winner!!!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Un… fucking… real. You’re STILL sticking to your guns on this?  Your ego is a liability.
> 
> Have you ever taken a step back and wondered why literally everyone telling you that you’re wrong is in much better shape and much stronger than you?


The truth is the truth. Has absolutely nothing to do with ego.

You guys constantly shit all over me for trying to speak the truth.

That's the real problem here.

You wanna be ignorant fucking assholes, be my guest.

Bench Press, OHP, presses in general all hit lateral and medial heads of triceps.

Which just leaves the long head of triceps.

You can do extensions or skullcrushers but if you have cranky elbows then kickbacks are the perfect way to end a push day.

You ass clowns make it out to be some pussy lift that only an idiot would do.

Well fucking Ronnie Coleman did it and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> The truth is the truth. Has absolutely nothing to do with ego.
> 
> You guys constantly shit all over me for trying to speak the truth.
> 
> ...


Tricep kickbacks are a mechanically shitty lift. This is not debatable.  The tension curve of the lift is shitty by design.  Your arm is just hanging there doing sweet fuck all for 2/3 of the ROM.  Weighted dips or overhead extensions are much better choices.  CGBP hits everything at once. Find me someone who can close grip 315 with small triceps.

If we’re so dumb and you’re so smart, why is literally everyone you’re arguing with bigger and stronger than you?  Don’t you find that a bit odd?  You’d think that since we’re doing it all wrong, we’d all be weak and small, no?

You aren’t because you fancy yourself some sort of expert and do a bunch of pump and fluff shit because you’ve read too many 1980s Muscle and Fitness magazines.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't understand why you don't look like him then?
> 
> I knew you'd be back LOL. Crank up Skullcrusher 4.0 let's goooooo!


Because of an ingrown toe nail, or a swollen asshole from sitting too long, or stubbed toe


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tricep kickbacks are a mechanically shitty lift. This is not debatable.  The tension curve of the lift is shitty by design.  Your arm is just hanging there doing sweet fuck all for 2/3 of the ROM.  Weighted dips or overhead extensions are much better choices.  CGBP hits everything at once. Find me someone who can close grip 315 with small triceps.
> 
> If we’re so dumb and you’re so smart, why is literally everyone you’re arguing with bigger and stronger than you?  Don’t you find that a bit odd?  You’d think that since we’re doing it all wrong, we’d all be weak and small, no?


To top it all off he’s on tren and smokes a pack a day while being weaker than my 16 year old nephew who has only been strength training for a year and a half


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because of an ingrown toe nail, or a swollen asshole from sitting too long, or stubbed toe


He has an ouchie on his finger that prevents him from pulling his head out of his ass.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

It’s funny reading someone vomit a google search without actually understanding fuck all


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To top it all off he’s on tren and smokes a pack a day while being weaker than my 16 year old nephew who has only been strength training for a year and a half


It’s like he’s trying to do things in the worst, unhealthiest, least productive way possible.  On purpose.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2022)

Marlboro Reds and Cable Kickbacks. Be men, you fkheads.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 4, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tricep kickbacks are a mechanically shitty lift. This is not debatable.  The tension curve of the lift is shitty by design.  Your arm is just hanging there doing sweet fuck all for 2/3 of the ROM.  Weighted dips or overhead extensions are much better choices.  CGBP hits everything at once. Find me someone who can close grip 315 with small triceps.
> 
> If we’re so dumb and you’re so smart, why is literally everyone you’re arguing with bigger and stronger than you?  Don’t you find that a bit odd?  You’d think that since we’re doing it all wrong, we’d all be weak and small, no?
> 
> You aren’t because you fancy yourself some sort of expert and do a bunch of pump and fluff shit because you’ve read too many 1980s Muscle and Fitness magazines.



I was taking about the three head of the triceps and you changed it to triceps in general.

Presses, dips, etc. are the meat and potatoes of the workout, absolutely.

Kickbacks are one of the best lifts for the long head of the triceps. Not debatable.







It's a finisher lift though. 

Hundreds of websites say the same damn thing.

I'm not an expert, but I do read what experts say.

I don't own any magazines.

You keep going back to everyone here is bigger and stronger than me. I started lifting when I was 47 and completely out of shape with zero muscle tone. Put me against someone in that same exact situation or close and I guarantee you I have the better build.

I can easily build more muscle and put on weight. Not while I'm cutting, eating less carbs, sweating my ass off, etc. This always lift heavy as shit mentality you guys have going is perfect for bulking younger guys. Not so much for old ass cutting injured dudes with little to no energy. Right now I am more concerned with retaining muscle, not building it.

For me to lose 30 lbs of body fat in a few months at my age is pretty fucking epic in my book.

Maybe I learned something...ya think?


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 4, 2022)

What literature is the graph from?
Just looking for a read.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> The truth is the truth. Has absolutely nothing to do with ego.
> 
> You guys constantly shit all over me for trying to speak the truth.
> 
> ...


Kick backs are stupid. Do some weighted dips and cgb and shut the fuck up. You have no idea what you're talking about. 

You are not Ronnie Coleman.
If you just sit down, shut up and listened to the people around here, you'd be bigger, stronger and in better shape.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 4, 2022)

Just what I would expect from RiR0-tard.

WTF?

It's the most idiotic reply ever!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was taking about the three head of the triceps and you changed it to triceps in general.
> 
> Presses, dips, etc. are the meat and potatoes of the workout, absolutely.
> 
> ...


Tiny mike is an example why you're yet again wrong.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was taking about the three head of the triceps and you changed it to triceps in general.
> 
> Presses, dips, etc. are the meat and potatoes of the workout, absolutely.
> 
> ...


You’re a fucking moron. 
You lost weight because you were in a deficit.
Doesn’t mean you know fuck all about anything. 
 Do you truly believe you can isolate all 3 heads of the tricep? 
You have no build because you’re weak as fuck.
Nope nothing about you is impressive. 
Heavy is relative. 
Your dumbass thinks people are talking about a low rep range. 
I can still get stronger in the 15-20 rep range. 
No reason to change training in a deficit except maybe lowering volume for recovery. 

I’ll take anyone in your situation and have you blown out of the water in 6 months without any drugs especially tren. 

A db kickback has shit resistance curve. 

Stop vomiting nonsense you worthless excuse for a waste of air


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Just what I would expect from RiR0-tard.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> It's the most idiotic reply ever!


Read you old loser. I posted a response


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 4, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Kick backs are stupid. Do some weighted dips and cgb and shut the fuck up. You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> You are not Ronnie Coleman.
> If you just sit down, shut up and listened to the people around here, you'd be bigger, stronger and in better shape.


Another fucking idiot.

I'm going to do whatever I want no matter what you fuck wipes say.

Might as well get used to it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Another fucking idiot.
> 
> I'm going to do whatever I want no matter what you fuck wipes say.
> 
> Might as well get used to it.


Stay weak little bitch.

I was stronger than you on low test at 245. Still stronger than you on trt only. 
Pussy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Found your picture skull


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Another fucking idiot.
> 
> I'm going to do whatever I want no matter what you fuck wipes say.
> 
> Might as well get used to it.


Keep taking tren and getting nothing out of it


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

@Skullcrusher keep doing what you want but be prepared to get piled on so no one thinks they should listen to you


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher is literally actively addicted to opiates:






						Will answer questions on Kratom
					

There is a lot of false information out there about kratom.  I used it to get off alcohol and drugs. It causes a ringing in your ears which goes away once you stop taking it. I took too much once, vomited, brushed my teeth, ate, and all was well. The amount I take has decreased over time...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




He takes kratom every day. Can you imagine trying to make gains while smoking and managing an opiate addiction?

He says he has no before and after photos, but he does because I saw the first pics he posted years ago. It was embarassing for him. He deleted them later. 

I was supportive of him. I can't be anymore, because he acts like a know it all and has no experience to back up the claims he makes.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Kickbacks are one of the best lifts for the long head of the triceps. Not debatable.


EMG =/= hypertrophy.


Skullcrusher said:


> You keep going back to everyone here is bigger and stronger than me. I started lifting when I was 47 and completely out of shape with zero muscle tone. Put me against someone in that same exact situation or close and I guarantee you I have the better build.


Yeah no.



> This always lift heavy as shit mentality you guys have going is perfect for bulking younger guys. Not so much for old ass cutting injured dudes with little to no energy. Right now I am more concerned with retaining muscle, not building it.



Who said anything about always going heavy?  Going to failure and going heavy are not the same thing.   That’s your mistake in understanding, not anything that anyone here actually advocated.

I go to failure on lots of things with light weights. Heavy facepulls etc. would just be dumb.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh Jesus no fucking wonder.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 4, 2022)

This fucking guy is unreal.

If I had to take tren just to stay mediocre, I’d quit lifting and try my hand at quilting.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 4, 2022)

Maybe it's just the tren and his normal neural function will return


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Maybe it's just the tren and his normal neural function will return


.he doesn’t have a normal neural function


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Little Cohiba weighed in at 205 lbs again this morning. Yesterday he ate 2,985 calories (258p/310c/136f)

10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
dips +10 × 10, 10, 11
cable tricep pushdown 82.5, x 12, 11, 9
db overhead tricep ext 45 x 17, 18, 16
ez bar curls 80x 12, 10, 8
incline db curls 25's x 12, 12, 10
db wrist curls 25 x 16, 16, 15

Was a little pressed for time today and skipped some cardio. Improved on weighted dips and will add 5 lbs next week. Everything after that went to shit though, and my biceps were weaker over last week, so I changed things up a bit and didn't do as much volume as usual. We'll see what happens. Thinking about trying some heavier weight for lower reps next week to get things going again. Also didn't really get enough calories in yesterday.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 4, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Little Cohiba weighed in at 205 lbs again this morning. Yesterday he ate 2,985 calories (258p/310c/136f)
> 
> 10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> dips +10 × 10, 10, 11
> ...


Try doing biceps first and see if that helps. 
For me I like cables and machines for biceps the most I always stalled out pretty quickly using free weights. 
I’d still use them but I’d usually change them out after 3-4 weeks. 
Just some ideas


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Try doing biceps first and see if that helps.
> For me I like cables and machines for biceps the most I always stalled out pretty quickly using free weights.
> I’d still use them but I’d usually change them out after 3-4 weeks.
> Just some ideas


I used to alternate bi's or tri's first every other week, then I started making awesome progress with my tri's so I wanted to do them first every week the past month or so. Probably should rotate again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Weighed 205 again this morning, 4003 calories yesterday (291p/507c/93f)

10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
squat 135x8, 185x10, 225x10, 245x10, 265x8, 155x8 pause reps last set
smith weighted lunges +30×8, +50×10, 70x10
leg extensions 170x12, 10, 9
adductor 205x20, 16, 16
HS standing calf raise 190x15, 11, 9
20 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5%

This workout beat my ass today, started feeling sick halfway through. It probably would benefit me to do some heavy conditioning work like sled pulls or something, but I don't even know of a gym around me that has that. Knees were hurting at the end, calf crapped out uncharacteristically soon.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Weighed 205 again this morning, 4003 calories yesterday (291p/507c/93f)
> 
> 10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> squat 135x8, 185x10, 225x10, 245x10, 265x8, 155x8 pause reps last set
> ...


It hasn't been long but sleds have definitely helped how I'm feeling while lifting.

Kb swings and suit case carries also get the heart rate up and in the conditioning zone.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

I have learned to love the adductor and abductor machines recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

hes probably watching his wife take a cock in her ass as we speak...cuckold loser


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

if i ever grabbed one of those thin wrist or ankles i would snap u like a pencil


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> hes probably watching his wife take a cock in her ass as we speak...cuckold loser


Ok, I guess I'll respond since nobody here probably knows what all this is about. I'll give the board a little history lesson.

The reason Bundy is pissed is because I called him out for posting outdated pics on a log he started about a year or so ago. He got all fired up about starting a workout log, and started posting "before" pics that showed him shredded with abs.

UGBB members old and new all bought into it and praised him for the pics- saying things like "man you look better in your before pics than I look now," and stuff like that it was ridiculous.

I knew I had seen the pics before, and sure enough someone posted screenshots of downloading the pic and showing the date stamp on it. The pics were like 5 years old or something.

What made him look even dumber, was that he flew off the handle about it- thought it was FD who called him out, and went crazy talking shit in the flame forum to this anonymous person who posted the screenshots.

THEN, to make matters worse, he posted a current pick in the thread of himself later, and this is the pic he posted:




Which honestly looks worse than even my skinny fat pics before I ever started working out. Yes, this is probably what Bundy looks like now if he hasn't made a serious attempt to right the ship in the past year.

Bundy is the most fragile motherfucker on the planet. He tries to act like a tough guy, because he's a whiny little bitch that can't handle people seeing him for who he really is.

Bundy had the thread moved out of public view by the mods because he was embarrassed.

NOW- as far as me being a "cuckold" goes. This is the only time I'm addressing this stupid shit.

My wife and I are polyamarous. I started a thread about it here. We have a girlfriend (a unicorn) we have been with for 5 years now. Yes, I have threesomes with them. We all just went to Playa del Carmen together about a month ago, and we all slept in the same bed sometimes, sometimes we slept in different beds. There's no hard rules or structure to what we do. We can all pretty much fuck who we want, when we want.

Bundy likes to call me a cuckold because one time we had sex with another guy where I participated (with the girls, I'm straight). That's not what a cuckold is, for those of you who are new to this. A cuckold is a submissive guy who jerks off to his wife getting fucked, and the wife fucks whomever she wants while the cuckold stays monogamous, and is beta.

Obviously I'm not a beta because I'm the only one on this fucking board that isn't afraid to tell the truth about Bundy and call him out for his shit.

I'm also the dominant partner in my relationships. So it doesn't really fit the bill. If I was a cuck, I'd own it, but it just doesn't fit the definition.

Lastly, here's me and my 2 favorite girls in the world:




Check the date stamp on that Bundy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, I guess I'll respond since nobody here probably knows what all this is about. I'll give the board a little history lesson.
> 
> The reason Bundy is pissed is because I called him out for posting outdated pics on a log he started about a year or so ago. He got all fired up about starting a workout log, and started posting "before" pics that showed him shredded with abs.
> 
> ...


ya even when i was fat i would still fuck hotter bitches then u dork


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

dork u make it sound like u just found that pic ,,Im the one that posted it loser


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

look at those two ugly whore lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

bro i would absolutely mangle u in 2 min and thats if u ran away from me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

which one of those ugly sluts is your wife?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

and u are a cuckold u fucking dirt bag


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

anyone that can watch his dirty ass wife getting plowed is so you are


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rapid fire 7 replies. It’s evident you are loosing your mind 
Maybe she should all back off Bundy for a bit b4 we break him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Rapid fire 7 replies. It’s evident you are loosing your mind
> Maybe she should all back off Bundy for a bit b4 we break him


didnt i make u cry enough today


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

even a fat bundy would beat the shit out of u both


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> even a fat bundy would beat the shit out of u both


Are you threatening these guys, over something you started? You came into his log starting shit.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> even a fat bundy would beat the shit out of u both


Beat me like you beat your meat? With two fingers


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Beat me like you beat your meat? With two fingers


U just want me to post a pic of my cock next .. I’ll probably win there too


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> U just want me to post a pic of my cock next .. I’ll probably win there too


Giggles intensely…my plan is working hehehe..licks lips good boy


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 6, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Giggles intensely…my plan is working hehehe..licks lips good boy


You sound more like a prisoner than a cop 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 6, 2022)

I forgot I was reading Cohiba's log...sorry, the last few pages were very funny.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I forgot I was reading Cohiba's log...sorry, the last few pages were very funny.


It was all part of our act. And scene! 
Before the MODS get onto us 
I am certain we violated rules lol


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

Man I can’t even keep track,of who’s log Im in. Too much shit going on everywhere.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Man I can’t even keep track,of who’s log Im in. Too much shit going on everywhere.


That’s my fault. Sorry UG


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3275 calories yesterday (297p/314c/85f)

bench press 45x15, 135x8, 175x9, 9, 9+1p (had spotter), 185x5
db incline press 60's x 11, 11, 9
JM press 45x10, 65x12, 75x15 (1st time doing these)
pec deck fly 160x12, 13, 11+1p
cable flies high to low 25x16, 14

Making good progress on bench still, had an experienced guy check my form today, only issue he said was I'm having trouble keeping my shoulder blades back throughout all reps.

1st attempt at JM Presses, need to go back and watch some videos on these to make sure my form is close.

Kickboxing this afternoon for cardio.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Am I seeing that you’re up 2 pounds as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Am I seeing that you’re up 2 pounds as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!  Pretty psyched the scale and weights are still moving in the right direction.

Also, my kickboxing trainer wants me to do an amateur boxing match. He  says I'm ready and seems to think I can win. My only hurdle is that my conditioning is not that great right now, and the amount of cardio he would want to do would have a negative impact on my bodybuilding goals for sure.

So I think I'm going to hold off on that because my bodybuilding goals are way more important than boxing goals for the time being.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yes! Pretty psyched the scale and weights are still moving in the right direction.
> 
> Also, my kickboxing trainer wants me to do an amateur boxing match. He says I'm ready and seems to think I can win. My only hurdle is that my conditioning is not that great right now, and the amount of cardio he would want to do would have a negative impact on my bodybuilding goals for sure.
> 
> So I think I'm going to hold off on that because my bodybuilding goals are way more important than boxing goals for the time being.



Awesome, congrats on that. Man that’s gotta be tough to balance. Especially if you’d want to fight in lower weight classes. Even those guys that fight at 207 weight are monsters lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, I guess I'll respond since nobody here probably knows what all this is about. I'll give the board a little history lesson.
> 
> The reason Bundy is pissed is because I called him out for posting outdated pics on a log he started about a year or so ago. He got all fired up about starting a workout log, and started posting "before" pics that showed him shredded with abs.
> 
> ...






I knew all that womanly stuff from ya before by reading ya thread. I never thought you was watcher from the wings so to speak haahha.

Dude you got this young not crazy Randy Quaid thing going on , i dig it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome, congrats on that. Man that’s gotta be tough to balance. Especially if you’d want to fight in lower weight classes. Even those guys that fight at 207 weight are monsters lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I decide to do it, I would go past my goal weight of 220, then try to get leaner, there are ways to drop another 5-10 lbs pretty easily too. Not gonna deal with all that anytime soon though I've been working too hard for too long on this hypertrophy shit lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 26016
> 
> 
> I knew all that womanly stuff from ya before by reading ya thread. I never thought you was watcher from the wings so to speak haahha.
> ...


thanks dude! 😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2022)

206 lbs this morning, 3,705 calories yesterday (321p/387c/107f)

15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 6%
seated low cable row 180x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 160x 12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 72.5x12, 10, 10
HS iso lateral row +125/s x 12, 10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Good back day, will move up on low rows next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 9, 2022)

206 lbs again this morning, 3238 calories yesterday (271p/429c/63f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 100x8, 190x10, 9, 8, 6
db shrugs 85's x 12, 12, 9
db side raises 25's x 16, 14, 14+3p
reverse cable crossovers 14x18, 16, 15, 12
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5% incline

Felt good today. Still making progress on lifts.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice work, Mate! Stay on it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3163 calories yesterday (256p/374c/128f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3-6% incline
ezbar curls 80x12, 12, 12
db hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
weighted dips +15 × 10, 10, 10
cable tricep pushdown 82.5 x 12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep ext 50 x 16, 18, 18
comcentration curls 30x15, 13, 10+3p
db wrist curls 30x12, 12, 10

Better arm day than last week. I know it doesn't look like I went to failure on anything, but I actually did aside from hammer curls, it just so happened my last sets were all the same number of reps. So I'm going to add weight next week to curls, dips, tricep stuff.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Felt good today. Still making progress on lifts.


Progress is everything, right?  It fuckin feels good too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Progress is everything, right?  It fuckin feels good too.


Yeah man it feels so good to be making progress like this. I mean I had over a year with constant heart setbacks so this is better than I ever imagined. I really was starting to think I'd be stuck and never be able to get bigger. I love it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Progress is everything, right?  It fuckin feels good too.


Don't think I didn't notice how fast you're moving up on your lifts too bro. Your journal is badass progress.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah man it feels so good to be making progress like this. I mean I had over a year with constant heart setbacks so this is better than I ever imagined. I really was starting to think I'd be stuck and never be able to get bigger. I love it.


Stay healthy,  hit your fitness goals. Be happy and take care of what's important. Fuck everything else. 😎


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Honestly I was depressed today. I didn't leave the house all day and it has been raining constantly. I worked a little but work was slow. Going to workout was the only productive thing I did, and I had a buddy go with me so that made it even better.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Don't think I didn't notice how fast you're moving up on your lifts too bro. Your journal is badass progress.


Thanks man!  I fucking forgot how much I love leg press. I stopped pushing legs after an "injury" in my 20's. Required a small outpatient surgery. Fucking horrible. Anyway,  I'm back at it. 

I think I'm going to use a mix of the 8-12 failure (to minimize hrs in the gym), with whatever exercises in the routine my coach has set for now, until we have another meeting and I let him know about my time management concerns.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Honestly I was depressed today. I didn't leave the house all day and it has been raining constantly. I worked a little but work was slow. Going to workout was the only productive thing I did, and I had a buddy go with me so that made it even better.


Sorry you felt that way my friend. Reach out privately if you need to vent. Depression sucks. 

My whole life I found balance by this mantra: a tired body equals a calm mind.... and then I got medicated LOL.. now my mind is straight, and I'm ready to stay focused on the body. It's amazing what a little therapy and dr. monitored mind drugs can accomplish.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sorry you felt that way my friend. Reach out privately if you need to vent. Depression sucks.
> 
> My whole life I found balance by this mantra: a tired body equals a calm mind.... and then I got medicated LOL.. now my mind is straight, and I'm ready to stay focused on the body. It's amazing what a little therapy and dr. monitored mind drugs can accomplish.


Thanks. Honestly it rarely happens to me. I think I have just been worried about my business a lot lately. The economy has definitely slowed down in my niche.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks. Honestly it rarely happens to me. I think I have just been worried about my business a lot lately. The economy has definitely slowed down in my niche.


Unfortunately,  stress...... the silent killer. We can't avoid it but we can manage it. Again,  you got this. Make your plan, like your workout/diet, and do the best you can with what you've got.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice job bro. I hear ya with the economy hopping things eventually turn around.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 13, 2022)

208 lbs today, 3,242 calories yesterday (293p/337c/91f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3-6% incline
squats 135x8, 225x8, 245x8, 275x8
weighted walking lunges 65 x 20, 20
leg extensions 170x12, 12, 10
adductor 205 x 20, 20
HS standing calf 190x15, 12, 11
seated calf 90x10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.2mph x 3.5 % incline

Late workout this evening. Tomorrow is a rest day. Made some progress, lowering my rep range for squats to 8 per set, so it's less like a marathon hopefully.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2022)

8s feel like 3s when yer coming off 15s 

Enjoy the new rep range!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 14, 2022)

bench press 45x20, 135x8, 175 x 10, 8, 9, 185x5
db incline press 60's x 11, 11, 8
pec deck fly 160x12, 12, 12+1p
cable crossovers high to low 22.5x25, 27.5x20, 32.5x16

No weight or food tracking from the past 48 hours, I have been partying with the wife in the french quarter. We had a blast, but it took a toll.

I should not have gone to the gym today, should have just taken an extra rest day. We were walking all day yesterday, stayed up until 4am, then she wakes me up for sex at 9am, i go back to sleep, then we leave the quarter around noon have brunch and then the gym. I really struggled to just do what I did last week on chest day.

Good part is we made some new friends last night and got naked with a hot gothic chic, who may want to hook up.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Loving seeing your Bw progressively increase in a healthy way as it should. You’re doing great man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3183 calories yesterday 298p/377c/114f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
seated low cable row 190x12, 10, 10
back extensions bw x 20, 18, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 160x 12, 12, 11
straight arm pushdowns 72.5 x 12, 12, 10
HS iso lateral rows +125/s x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Took an extra rest day yesterday, and it did me well. I got good sleep last night and woke up early feeling refreshed.

Successfully moved up on some lifts, and next week I am going to do 3 pps on the hammer strength rower. This is a huge deal for me. I'm psyched about my strength still going up like this.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 207 lbs this morning, 3183 calories yesterday 298p/377c/114f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
> seated low cable row 190x12, 10, 10
> ...



Hell yeah, keep growing brother. You’re gonna love those 3pps on the row, it just feels so different. I’m excited for you. Strength and weight going up. Keep putting in the work and you’re gonna be right where you wanna be. Great work on the calories and keeping yourself accountable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, keep growing brother. You’re gonna love those 3pps on the row, it just feels so different. I’m excited for you. Strength and weight going up. Keep putting in the work and you’re gonna be right where you wanna be. Great work on the calories and keeping yourself accountable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I have a buddy pulling 5 pps on that thing, so I still feel like I'm batting in the little leagues lol. The progress is great though.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks man, I have a buddy pulling 5 pps on that thing, so I still feel like I'm batting in the little leagues lol. The progress is great though.



Don’t compare yourself to him. Bro I know plenty of people that couldn’t touch 3pps. Your growth and upward progress is the focus point my man. It’s a battle between you and the man in the mirror. You already know this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Don’t compare yourself to him. Bro I know plenty of people that couldn’t touch 3pps. Your growth and upward progress is the focus point my man. It’s a battle between you and the man in the mirror. You already know this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm chasing after that 5pps


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm chasing after that 5pps



I got faith in you my man. But you better smile your ass off next week when you’re hitting that 3pps and be damn proud of yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I got faith in you my man. But you better smile your ass off next week when you’re hitting that 3pps and be damn proud of yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna wait till there is maximum number of hot girls in leggings nearby.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm gonna wait till there is maximum number of hot girls in leggings nearby.



Haha that’s my boy. Gotta bring some fun home for you and the wifey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks man, I have a buddy pulling 5 pps on that thing, so I still feel like I'm batting in the little leagues lol. The progress is great though.


God DAMNIT!  I'm jealous. I love the HS row. Can't wait till I'm back on it. 

You guys use straps for grip or is your grip strength on par and able to handle it all?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> God DAMNIT!  I'm jealous. I love the HS row. Can't wait till I'm back on it.
> 
> You guys use straps for grip or is your grip strength on par and able to handle it all?


I don't use straps because I have small forearms and want to strengthen them any way I can. My grip adapts.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't use straps because I have small forearms and want to strengthen them any way I can. My grip adapts.


My tendonitis FUCKS my grip up.  I have multiple exercises where I use straps that FAR outweigh my grip ability.

Literally to the point, where the other day I noticed I have "burn marks" on my wrists where the straps rub on my hands/arms/wrists.

I was kinda bugged out about it, but I don't want to let my other muscle groups suffer becuase of a broken hand (left hand) from years ago, and tendonitis in my left arm..   

What would you do?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> My tendonitis FUCKS my grip up.  I have multiple exercises where I use straps that FAR outweigh my grip ability.
> 
> Literally to the point, where the other day I noticed I have "burn marks" on my wrists where the straps rub on my hands/arms/wrists.
> 
> ...


Have you ever used voltaren on it? I had a doctor tell me that the trick to curing tendonitis is reducing the inflamation, and this has worked for me every time I got it. 

One way is to take anti-inflamatory drugs, but it's better to target the problem area with this anti-inflamatory topical volataren (diclofenac is the generic). It is available over the counter now.

So basically just rub this shit on it 3x a day for as long as it takes, and avoid excercises that irritate it. Follow the instructions, it calls for a generous amount. Rub it in thoroughly.

I have cured some really bad tendonitis before with this stuff, once I could barely curl at all, thought my lifting hobby was done with.

Nowadays it never gets too bad because I start with this stuff as soon as I feel it flaring up.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you ever used voltaren on it? I had a doctor tell me that the trick to curing tendonitis is reducing the inflamation, and this has worked for me every time I got it.
> 
> One way is to take anti-inflamatory drugs, but it's better to target the problem area with this anti-inflamatory topical volataren (diclofenac is the generic). It is available over the counter now.
> 
> ...


Ok.. so I use a "strap"  that puts pressure on the area which stops the pain from happening, but also causes muscle weakness AND fatigue.  I JUST saw that my mom has the generic for her wrist or whatever.. I might end up a thief!  ... ok, well not really, but I have not tried anything you've said so far.  either way, I avoid ALL NSAIDS because I was told a long time ago a bunch of things and healing w/ them isn't an option if it's not needed.

I WILL move forward on more meds if need be, but for now, if I can avoid inflammation by food and movement avoidance.  I will.  I'm trying to "force" anything.

HOWEVER, I'm not afraid to push the limits, so that shit might come in to play.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 17, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3404 calories yesterday (270p/353c/145f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
HS shoulder press 190 x 10, 10, 8, 7
db shrugs 85's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 16, 14, 14+3p
db front raises 20's x 15, 15, 15
reverse cable crossovers 14 x 20, 20, 17, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Felt good today. Barely got in a few extra reps on shoulder press and shrugs. I literally got in a heated discussion at the gym today with 2 old men because they were complaining about "too many black people on tv." I'm just tired of not standing up to people who say racist shit around me because I'm white, and they think I won't care. Anyway I was very assertive. I called them on their entitled shit and they shut the fuck up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

206 lbs this morning, 3172 calories yesterday (291p/313c/86f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
weighted dips +20 × 10, 10, 7
cable tricep pushdown 84 x 12, 10, 9+1p
db overhead tricep ext 55 x 15, 15, 12
ez bar curls 85 x 12, 9, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 10, 12
concentration curls 30 x 15, 11, 8+3p
db wrist curls 30 x 17, 15,  10

Still making good progress. Back is starting to feel stressed again though, and I have to do legs tomorrow, ugggh.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Hell yeah man, killing the consistency. I love those reverse cable flys for the back and rear delt. One of my favorite exercises. Keep grinding brother. Rome wasn’t built in a day, but it was built, and you’re building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, 3117 calories yesterday (292p/403c/109f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
angle leg press +90×10, +180×10, +270×10, +360×8, +450×4, +360×8
leg extensions 170x15, 15, 12
lying leg curl 110x10, 10, 8+4p
adductor 205x20, 20, 16
seated calf raise +125 × 11, 10, 9
HS standing calf 150x18, 130x14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Lower back is acting up a little, so I did the leg press instead of squatting.

I'm a little concerned my weight has been trending down the past week. But my strength has still been increasing well, so it makes me think I may have hit an equillibrium with my calorie intake. I feel like I am looking a bit leaner lately also.

I'm also thinking I might be metabolizing faster since I have been on sustanon/mast p/deca blend @ 300-375/300-450/300 per week, along with 3iu hgh on workout days since I started this new log.

I think I'm going to bump my calorie intake up by 200 unless I get some feedback otherwise.

_*edited to correct dosages_


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 205 lbs this morning, 3117 calories yesterday (292p/403c/109f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
> angle leg press +90×10, +180×10, +270×10, +360×8, +450×4, +360×8
> ...


30 iu of hgh???? Is that right?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> 30 iu of hgh???? Is that right?


Lol no my bad, 3iu. I get confused sometimes.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol no my bad, 3iu. I get confused sometimes.


I was about to say god dam thats a lot. 😆


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I was about to say god dam thats a lot. 😆


Yeah... 3 bottles a day lol.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice cohiba. If it’s been a couple weeks and body fat is good I would up it too. If you don’t like the results you can pull back. Keep an eye on waist measurement, that’s always the first place that goes up for me when calories are too high.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3026 calories yesterday (310p/310c/72f)

I really like my macro split yesterday, but I am having trouble getting my calories up without doing it dirty. I mean maybe I will have to try that. It's been a while since I had ice cream.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
bench press 135x8, 175x10, 9, 6, 185x5
db incline press 60's x 12, 11, 10
pec deck fly 165 x 12, 12, 13
cable crossovers high to low 30x12, 25x16, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Not much in the way of gains this week. Once again we partied hard saturday night and that affected my sleep and food. I don't drink at least, but we stayed out until 4am. We have a friend that started dancing a while back (stripper), and we finally got out to see her saturday night.

The funny thing is, I used to have a crush on this chick, she is a little younger than me, but always gave me lots of attention and was super sweet.

She's tall and skinny, maybe like 5'10" with perfect boobs and a nice hourglass figure. Well she killed it on the stage. She was amazing, and the crowd loved her. She seemed to really enjoy what she was doing too. Her other job is a hairdresser, which she is actually very successful at (as in booked solid weeks out), and she just decided to do this for fun I think. But she's making some dough obviously. Check her out and follow her instagram. https://instagram.com/proziumlove13?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I was about to say god dam thats a lot. 😆


One huge numb carpal tunnel from noes to toes!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3422 calories yesterday (282p/382c/98f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
seated low cable rows 190x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 20, 20, 18
wide grip lat pulldown 170x12, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 72.5 x 12, 12, 13
HS iso lateral row 135/s x 12, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5% incline

Felt really good today, succesfully moved up in weight on a few lifts and did 3 pps on the HS rower. Going up next week on low rows and straight arm pushdowns.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 207 lbs this morning, 3422 calories yesterday (282p/382c/98f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
> seated low cable rows 190x12, 12, 12
> ...



Awesome work man, glad to see your strength going up. Those three plates felt good right? Keep getting after it Cohiba 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome work man, glad to see your strength going up. Those three plates felt good right? Keep getting after it Cohiba
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it felt good, I think I'll be able to add another 10 lbs a side in 2 weeks.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah it felt good, I think I'll be able to add another 10 lbs a side in 2 weeks.



I don’t doubt that at all bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 24, 2022)

Good job brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 25, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3296 calories yesterday (296p/471c/61f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6
HS shoulder press 190 x 11, 9+1p, 8+1p
db shrugs 90's x 12, 10, 8
db side raises 25's x 18, 16, 14+3p
reverse cable crossovers 15.5 x 15, 14, 13
15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Had trouble hitting my calorie goal yesterday. Only marginal gains today on shoulders. I really should have taken an extra rest day today, because My chest and front delts are pretty sore from chest day, and it impeded my strength on shoulder press. I gotta start listening to my body better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3354 calories yesterday (341p/386c/72f)

15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 6%
ez bar curls 85x12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 11
concentration curls 35 x 11, 30x12, 25x12+3p
weighted dips +20 × 10, 10, 10+1p
cable tricep pushdown 84 x 12, 14, 11+1p
db overhead tricep ext 55 x 18, 18, 15
db wrist curls 35x12, 12, 11
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Today was just plain awesome, best gains in a while. I'm going to move up in weight on a bunch of stuff next week.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 208 lbs this morning, 3354 calories yesterday (341p/386c/72f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 6%
> ez bar curls 85x12, 12, 12
> ...


Awesome, man! And the weight is climbing, buddy!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome, man! And the weight is climbing, buddy!


Thanks bud


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 27, 2022)

206 lbs this morning, 3727 calories yesterday (251p/522c/75f) holy carbohydrates! 

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
angle leg press +180×10, +270×10, +360×10, +450×10, +540×6, 450x8, 270x8 pause reps
leg extensions 210x18, 17, 13
lying leg curl 110x12, 12, 9+4p
adductor 205x25, 13 pause reps
seated calf raise 135×10, 10, 9, 115x10, 90x17, 16
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

I really liked doing angle leg press last week so hit it even harder this week. I took my knee sleeves off after the leg extensions and my legs went all rubbery and felt like I lost the ability to walk for a minute or so. Then by the time I got to my calf work I started feeling nauseous and knew I was having a good leg day for sure.

Going to see goatwhore and incantation tonight in new orleans, should be interesting.


----------



## CJ (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> View attachment 26850


noooooooooooo


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 28, 2022)

Here's a little Goatwhore clip for y'all metal fans


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3724 calories yesterday (332p/349c/135f)

bench press 135x8, 185x8, 8, 6, 195x4
db incline press 60's x 12, 12, 11
cable crossovers hight to low 30 x 16, 16, 14
pec deck fly 165 x 12, 13, 13+p, 12
10 mins recumbent bike

Well, tweaked my back again today yipee.  It only hurt for like one day last time, so I'm hoping this goes away soon.

I think today went okish. I decided to move up to 185 ahead of schedule because I was sick of being stuck benching 175. Maybe I'll move up again once I hit 10 reps on 185. Honestly I probably left one in the tank on the first set anyway, so I'm close.

Wed night is going to be interesting. I am chaperoning my daughter and her friend to a rap concert. Rico Nasty and Kalani or something. This will be my first rap concert ever. I don't even know who these rappers are, but I do like some old school rap so maybe I will like them. 🤞


----------



## Yano (Aug 30, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 207 lbs this morning, 3724 calories yesterday (332p/349c/135f)
> 
> bench press 135x8, 185x8, 8, 6, 195x4
> db incline press 60's x 12, 12, 11
> ...


rest up the back man , hope it fades out quick


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

209 lbs this morning (highest morning weight for me ever), 3400 calories yesterday (hit my calorie goal right on the money) *pats self on the back* (319p/449c/118f) *enter @CJ to tell me my macros don't add up correctly and my perfect calories are a farce*

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
seated low cable rows 200x12, 10, 10
back extensions bw x 18, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 170 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 75.5 x 12, 10, 8
HS iso lateral row 135/s x 12, 12, 12
recumbent bike 15 mins

Had a great workout despite feeling like shit lately. Lower back was still barely bothering me a bit, but my sleep has been effed up.

Successfully moved up in weight on cable rows, pushdowns, going up on HS and pulldowns next week.

Going to take an extra rest day tomorrow because I have too much going on and probably can use it.


----------



## eazy (Aug 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> highest morning weight for me ever)


Congrats on your progress


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 31, 2022)

eazy said:


> Congrats on your progress


thanks bro


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 31, 2022)

Nice work Cohiba !


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 1, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 2828 calories yesterday, (265p/344c/63f) Had to take my daughter and her friend to a concert last night, so I had trouble getting enough calories in. It was a rest day though too.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 190x11, 11, 9
db shrugs 90's x 12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 20 (didn't realize i was slacking so bad on the first 2 sets until i did amrap on the last one)
db side raises 30's x 15, 15, 9+3p (last rest interval too short)
reverse cable crossovers 15.5 x 20, 17, 14, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Shoulder press gains have been hard to come by while accessory lift gains have been good. Not sure what this means.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 2, 2022)

No weight today, staying at a hotel for a conference in town. The gym here sucks. Just did a quick arm workout to keep things moving along. 

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
cable tricep pushdown w/rope 72.5 x 12, 12, 12
db skull crushers 35's x 9, 9+1p, 6
alt db curls 40's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 35's x 12, 10+1p, 10+3p


----------



## Thewall (Sep 3, 2022)

Nice cohibo. Looking good. If you are training to failure every time on the shoulder press you may not totally be recovering strength wise. You are training for hypertrophy mostly right?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice cohibo. Looking good. If you are training to failure every time on the shoulder press you may not totally be recovering strength wise. You are training for hypertrophy mostly right?


Yeah I am training for hypertrophy. I do train to failure. I am finding that when I do shoulders it is usually 2 days after chest day and sometimes my front delts/chest might be a little sore, so I think this is affecting my performance on shoulder press. But this past week I took a rest day before shoulder day, hoping that would make a difference, but it didn't seem to.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 3, 2022)

Had a tough time tracking calories yesterday because I am at a conference and have been super busy.

Hotel gym today:
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
LF leg press 170x10, 250x10, 310x10, 350x8, 390x3, 310x10
leg extensions 150x15, 15, 12
seated leg curl 110x15, 130x12, 10+3p
calf raises 110x20, 130x19, 150x17, 170x14


----------



## Thewall (Sep 3, 2022)

If you are training to failure, maybe rotate your pressing exercises. Machine presses, standing presses, behind the neck presses, dumbbell presses, push presses.Rotate each week.  Maybe that can help with not burning out the one lift. If you were going for pure strength I would say to leave some reps in the tank, ( periodization) or west side type training. I know you are training for hypertrophy so Size is the goal. I think you will get stronger still, it just may not happen as fast as u want.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2022)

Thewall said:


> If you are training to failure, maybe rotate your pressing exercises. Machine presses, standing presses, behind the neck presses, dumbbell presses, push presses.Rotate each week.  Maybe that can help with not burning out the one lift. If you were going for pure strength I would say to leave some reps in the tank, ( periodization) or west side type training. I know you are training for hypertrophy so Size is the goal. I think you will get stronger still, it just may not happen as fast as u want.


Yeah that's probably a good idea.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 5, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3,068 calories yesterday (282p/218c/135f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
bench press 135x8, 185x10, 8, 7, 195x4
db incline press 65's x 10, 9, 9+1p
pec deck fly 160x12, 170x15, 180x12
cable crossovers high to low 30x16, 16, 18+4rp
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

At anytime fitness today because ymca closed early. Happy with progress, got in more reps at 185, and last rest interval was rushed because someone was waiting on me, so I know I could have gotten at least one more with 195.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 7, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3629 calories yesterday 301p/422c/99f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
seated low cable row 200x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 18, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 180x11, 8, 8
straight arm pushdowns 75.5x12, 12, 12
HS iso lateral row 145/s x 12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Good workout today, made progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3879 calories yesterday (315p/375c/122f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 190x12, 11, 10
db shrugs 95's x 12, 10, 8
db front raises 30's x 10, 10, 11
db side raises 30's x 15, 10, 10+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5x15, 16, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Good progress today. I took an extra rest day before shoulder day, and I think it helped. My upper body was still pretty sore yesterday. So I think I'm going to move to this 5 out of 8 day split. I totally forgot to change up my main shoulder lift like I talked to thewall about. It went well though anyway.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Congrats on the weight moving man. You’re climbing up there. One pound away from being at the halfway point. That’s great. Keep getting after it. TheWall has some great advice as well. I used to have issues doing that years ago and realized it was hindering me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 10, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3482 calories yeaterday (340p/363c/78f)

weighted dips +25 × 8, 8, 7
cable tricep pushdown 85.5 x 12, 12, 12+1p
db overhead tricep ext 55 x 16, 15, 14
ez bar curls 90x12, 10, 7+1p
cross body hammer curls 40's x 8, 35's x 11
concentration curls 30x16, 17, 14+3p
db wrist curls 35x12, 10, 8

No cardio, was short on time today. Lifts still moving up, bodyweight is slowly. I can't believe I cranked out 12 reps on 90 lbs curling today, this is the strongest my biceps have ever been. They still look puny though, so I have a ways to go 😯


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, was 209 yesterday on rest day, 3140 calories yesterday (277p/313c/88f)

ST angle leg press +270×10, +360x10, +450×10, +540x7, +270×10 pause reps
leg extensions 220x16, 15, 14
lying leg curl 110x12, 12, 10+4p
adductor 205x20, 20
HS standing calf raise 400x8, 300x10, 200x12
seated calf 90x15, 13, 15

Kickboxing this afternoon for cardio.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3919 calories yeaterday (346p/406c/93f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
bench press 185x10, 10, 8, 195x5
incline db press 65's x 10, 10, 8
pec deck 175x12, 10+1p, 8+1p
cable crossovers high to low 30x12, 9+1p
15 mins treadmill 3.5% x 3-3.5mph

Progress was made. Felt really good today. I feel like I'm starting to see a positive corellation between doing cardio and how I feel lifting. The few days I've skipped cardio recently left me not feeling so great.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 13, 2022)

I don't normally post my rest day info, but weight was 211 this morning, so I was pretty psyched. Calories were 4503 yesterday. My appetite has really increased lately, and that has been helpful.


----------



## PZT (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't normally post my rest day info, but weight was 211 this morning, so I was pretty psyched. Calories were 4503 yesterday. My appetite has really increased lately, and that has been helpful.


My appetite is shit now days. When I was younger I could fkin eat man


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't normally post my rest day info, but weight was 211 this morning, so I was pretty psyched. Calories were 4503 yesterday. My appetite has really increased lately, and that has been helpful.



Hell yeah dude! I hope you hold it steady!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 13, 2022)

Nice cohiba. 211!!!!!  Sure you will see it in your strength


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Damn! I Went back and seen your first post with a pic from 2019.. You've made a lot of progress!
Nice work bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Damn! I Went back and seen your first post with a pic from 2019.. You've made a lot of progress!
> Nice work bro


Thanks man. It's been a slow roll with lots of setbacks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2022)

210 lbs this morning, 3,940 calories (294p/378c/142f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
seated low cable row 200x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 18, 16, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 180x12, 9, 8
straight arm pushdowns 75.5x12, 11, 8
HS iso lateral row 145/s x 12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5% x 3-3.5mph

Good back day, still making some progress. A new guy I just met work related randomly asked what gym I go to today. So apparently he just assumed I work out, this is a major accomplishment.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3550 calories yesterday (317p/375c/91f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated db shoulder press 60's x 10, 10, 8
db shrugs 95'sx12, 11, 10
db front raises 30's x 10, 12
db side raises 30's x 15, 12, 11+4p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5x16,13, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5% x 3-3.5mph

Switched out dumbells for hammer strength today. Having trouble getting calories in today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 17, 2022)

210 lbs this morning, 3855 calories yesterday (327p/425c/94f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
ez bar curls 90x12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 40's x 8, 35's x 12
concentration curls 35's x 10, 9, 7+3p
weighted dips +25 x 10, 10, 7
cable tricep pushdowns 87.5x 12, 12, 12+1p
cable overhead ext w/rope 50×15, 12, 10
db forearm curls 35x13, 12, 10+1p

Strength is still going up. It's definitely time to start eating more high calorie foods. Weight gain has slowed, and I feel  slightly leaner than when I started.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

My motherfucking man!!! 210!! That’s what I’m talking about. I’ve been waiting on this. Halfway there brother keep grinding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3642 calories yesterday (220p/446c/100f)

Yesterday: 1.25 hrs on treadmill 3.5x6% incline

today:
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
angle leg press 3pps x 10, 4pps x 10, 5pps x 10, 6pps x 5, 3pps x 10 pause reps
leg extensions 225x16, 16, 12
lying leg curl 120x12, 12, 7+3p
seated calf 135x10, 9, 7
bw calf raises 24, 17+1p
adductor 205x30, 21

Need to do a better leg routine than this, go back go squats or add back in lunges. Didn't really make any progress over last week.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 209 lbs this morning, 3642 calories yesterday (220p/446c/100f)
> 
> Yesterday: 1.25 hrs on treadmill 3.5x6% incline
> 
> ...



Throw in some split squats man. Those are killer. Squats are irreplaceable for sure though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

209 again this morning, 4169 calories yesterday 302p/580c/75f

bench press 135x8, 195x 9, 8, 5, 205x4
incline bench press 135x10, 155x8, 165x5
pec deck fly 180x14, 12, 9+2p
cable flys high to low 27.5x20, 32.5x15, 14

Had limited time today and this is what I love about this 5 day split it allows me to get in and out fast if I need to. I could have skipped the cable flys and still had a decent chest day.

Moved up to 195 today for my working sets and was surprised to push out 9 on the first one. Some gym bros have been noticing my gains lately and are kinda cheering me on, so that's been cool. Overall just feeling really grateful to still be making progress.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Damn dude you’re getting in a lot of calories and sticking around 209, I’m not understanding it. Have you thought about slightly increasing total calories at all to see if it will help make a difference? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn dude you’re getting in a lot of calories and sticking around 209, I’m not understanding it. Have you thought about slightly increasing total calories at all to see if it will help make a difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah I am definitely trying to do that. I've already started. 

My calorie goal has been increasing this whole time since I started this new log. I think I started and was gaining on about 3k, then plateau'd and bumped to 3400, bumped again to 3800, and now I'm basically trying to get in as many as I can without getting sick (I have digestive issues when I get around 4500-5k calories).

So at this point I have given up trying to eat clean in favor of more calorie rich foods. So I started drinking sugary drinks again, eating crap I normally wouldn't like to eat too often like fast food, pizza, meanwhile trying to fit in a
some healthy proteins and carbs along with it.

Eating is the hardest part for me. It's a chore. I don't gain weight easily.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh yeah I am definitely trying to do that. I've already started.
> 
> My calorie goal has been increasing this whole time since I started this new log. I think I started and was gaining on about 3k, then plateau'd and bumped to 3400, bumped again to 3800, and now I'm basically trying to get in as many as I can without getting sick (I have digestive issues when I get around 4500-5k calories).
> 
> ...



I thought you had been since I have been following, that’s why I was confused. Like god bless, my man been increasing cals and eating like a elephant. What are you running right now? I can’t remember. Curious when the last time you had bloods ran. I almost wonder if there may be some hyperthyroidism happening that’s hindering you or something like that. Any thyroid family history? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I thought you had been since I have been following, that’s why I was confused. Like god bless, my man been increasing cals and eating like a elephant. What are you running right now? I can’t remember. Curious when the last time you had bloods ran. I almost wonder if there may be some hyperthyroidism happening that’s hindering you or something like that. Any thyroid family history?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last bloods were in mid May. My t3 uptake was 1 point high out of range. No thyroid family history I'm aware of, but my t3 uptake was high once before a few years ago. None of my doctors ever said anything to me about it. Perhaps I should look into it? My other thyroid numbers were in range.

I'm currently running sust/mast/deca blend, 300/300/300 per week sprinkled with some hgh on workout days 2-3iu


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Last bloods were in mid May. My t3 uptake was 1 point high out of range. No thyroid family history I'm aware of, but my t3 uptake was high once before a few years ago. None of my doctors ever said anything to me about it. Perhaps I should look into it? My other thyroid numbers were in range.
> 
> I'm currently running sust/mast/deca blend, 300/300/300 per week sprinkled with some hgh on workout days 2-3iu



I don’t think it’s something to worry about. Your docs would have mentioned it. One point high they usually don’t even pay much attention to. That’s good info to know. Glad there is no history. Man idk what it could be other than a super efficient metabolism. That’s a pretty safe cycle, all doses included. [mention]RiR0 [/mention] any thoughts here bro? Maybe bump the test? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I don’t think it’s something to worry about. Your docs would have mentioned it. One point high they usually don’t even pay much attention to. That’s good info to know. Glad there is no history. Man idk what it could be other than a super efficient metabolism. That’s a pretty safe cycle, all doses included. [mention]RiR0 [/mention] any thoughts here bro? Maybe bump the test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking about adding in some anavar. I respond well to it. I manage my dosages based on my blood pressure though, so if bp starts to climb, I back off. That has been an issue for me in the past and one reason I stick to low dosages.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thinking about adding in some anavar. I respond well to it. I manage my dosages based on my blood pressure though, so if bp starts to climb, I back off. That has been an issue for me in the past and one reason I stick to low dosages.



Good for you, I literally just commented in another thread about how important BP is. I’m glad you know your body well and compare it to your data. That’s awesome. Maybe keep it all low then. I love Anavar, there’s really not much I can say bad about it, other than find and know your sweet spot and don’t push it beyond that. That may not be a bad idea. I know it’s not typically something used for gaining, but after my experience with it, it can be very very versatile. A lot of the shit you read and hear is all bro shit. Will be easier on the liver and many other things as well in comparison to other orals that are usually utilized for gaining. I think the most important thing here, is that you’re doing it right. So the weight is coming more progressively rather than quickly. So that could also be a huge plus and something to keep in mind. I think you’re doing awesome bro, I just hate to see you get stuck there when you are literally dialing all your shit in and being cautious of your health. Whatever I can do to help or support you, let me know. I wanna see you get that 220. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good for you, I literally just commented in another thread about how important BP is. I’m glad you know your body well and compare it to your data. That’s awesome. Maybe keep it all low then. I love Anavar, there’s really not much I can say bad about it, other than find and know your sweet spot and don’t push it beyond that. That may not be a bad idea. I know it’s not typically something used for gaining, but after my experience with it, it can be very very versatile. A lot of the shit you read and hear is all bro shit. Will be easier on the liver and many other things as well in comparison to other orals that are usually utilized for gaining. I think the most important thing here, is that you’re doing it right. So the weight is coming more progressively rather than quickly. So that could also be a huge plus and something to keep in mind. I think you’re doing awesome bro, I just hate to see you get stuck there when you are literally dialing all your shit in and being cautious of your health. Whatever I can do to help or support you, let me know. I wanna see you get that 220.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man I appreciate the support. I haven't gotten too frustrated yet because my strength keeps going up.

I know var isn't traditionally a bulking agent, but I feel great on it and I get great strength gains on it. So I think if I can keep pushing calories hard I can gain weight on it.

I have other stuff I could use, dbol and drol, I just generally don't feel great on dbol and it hits my bp hard. Not crazy about the toxicity of those 2 either.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks man I appreciate the support. I haven't gotten too frustrated yet because my strength keeps going up.
> 
> I know var isn't traditionally a bulking agent, but I feel great on it and I get great strength gains on it. So I think if I can keep pushing calories hard I can gain weight on it.
> 
> I have other stuff I could use, dbol and drol, I just generally don't feel great on dbol and it hits my bp hard. Not crazy about the toxicity of those 2 either.



Brother I’m with you entirely. I would recommend the var out of all of those as well, especially with the BP stuff. I had insane strength gains from Var as well, it blew my mind. It’s so underrated. If anything I would say maybe push the bar on the dosage of the var over dbol or drol. I’ve also noticed that if I’m dehydrated and working out on Var, my BP doesn’t spike so fucking crazy like it does on dbol or drol. And you don’t have to worry as much about E2 elevation and even more BP shit and other sides. I say go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 24, 2022)

206 lbs this morning, 4738 calories yeaterday (357p/561c/122f)

Past 3 days have been messed up. One was a scheduled rest day, but also I'm moving my office and renovating the one I'm moving into. Then I had a bunch of product come in that was backordered for customers and had to ship out like 50 orders in one day. I couldn't track calories that day and barely got enough food in to keep going. The orders were all 50 lbs boxes and packed them in a hot warehouse. I was drenched in sweat by the time I was done.

On top of all this my doc changed my blood pressure med, and my blood pressure has been lower and feeling kind of lethargic adjusting to this. That is the top cause of this rapid weight loss. My blood preasure is around 110-120/70's now, which is not my comfort zone.

I tried to go to the gym last night and got called to go look at the contractors work at the new office right as I got there, so I literally had 3 days off aside from some light cardio and box packing.

Finally got back today, and felt like shit because of the low blood pressure. I'm gonna give it some time to adjust. Also I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and try running some drol and see how I feel on it. I'm just having too much trouble gaining weight right now to mess with var.

Did this today:
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
ssated cable low row 210 x 12, 10, 9
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 180x12, 10, 9
straight arm pushdowns 75.5 x 12, 11, 9
HS iso rows 145/s x 12, quit, low blood pressure was really hitting me now
10 mins treadmill  3mph x 3.5% incline


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 24, 2022)

Sounds like a lot of work in a very short time


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Sounds like a lot of work in a very short time


 Yeah my life is crazy hectic right now with this move going on. I won't be settled in until after Oct 1st. I didn't want to do this but it was a good opportunity for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2022)

206 lbs again this morning, 4295 calories yesterday (304p/524c/101f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 200 x 10, 8, 6, 210x4
db shrugs 95's x 12, 12, 10
db front raises 30's x 12, 12
db side raises 30's x 16, 11, 11+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5x15, 12, 11, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Feeling better today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 27, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 4148 calories yesterday (317p/425c/129f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
dips +25 × 10, 8, 8
cable tricep pushdowns 90x12, 10, 7
cable overhead rope ext 50x11, 10, 9
ez bar curls 90 x 12, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 40's x 9, 8
concentration curls 35x10, 9, 8+3p
db forearm curls 35x12, 10, 6
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Feeling a little better with the blood pressure issue. Didn't really make any progress over last week. I think the interruption in my diet and routine really messed me up this past week.


----------



## Yano (Sep 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 207 lbs this morning, 4148 calories yesterday (317p/425c/129f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
> dips +25 × 10, 8, 8
> ...


Good to hear your feeling better man !!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 29, 2022)

207 lbs again this morning, 4017 calories yeaterday (285p/485c/89f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
angle leg press 3pps x 10, 4pps x 10, 5pps x 10, 6pps x 6
squats 225x8, 275x6, 295x4
leg extensions 230 x 16, 15, 11
seated calf raises 135 x 10, 8, 7
HS standing calf 110 x 18, 15, 16
adductor 205 x 20, 20
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3
5%

Still frustrated weight isn't going up. Leg day was kinda rough, felt sick to my stomach halfway through. I don't know why this happens to me only on leg day. Drank a powerade and that helped.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 4345 calories yesterday (288p/488c/140f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
flat bench 135x8, 195x8, 8, 5, 205x3
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3
5%

Workout got cut short due to arm pain in left arm, some kind of tendon issue it felt like. It was inhibiting by bench press pretty bad towards the end. Just gonna let it rest and treat it with some voltaren.


----------



## eazy (Sep 30, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> arm pain in left arm


Hope you recover quick.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2022)

eazy said:


> Hope you recover quick.


thanks bud


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3657 calories yesterday (259p/388c/123f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
seated low cable row 210x12, 10, 9
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 170x12, 8, 6
straght arm pushdowns 150x12, 10, 6
chest supported row 130x20, 170x12, 200x11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3
5%

Had to work out at at Anytime Fitness today because the Y closes early and we got a late start. So some of the equipment was different, but numbers were not far off home gym. Also some shorter than normal rest intervals because I was working in with a guy.
Feeling good now, arm pain is gone, lethargy is gone. Have a good feeling that progress is just around the corner.

I do have a 3 day trip to Chicago planned next weekend, but I think I'll be able to adjust my workouts to where it's not a huge interruption.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 4085 calories (281 p/458c/131f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 190 x 10, 200x10, 9, 210x6+1p
smith shrugs +180×12, 11, 10
db front raises 30's x 12, 12
db side raises 30's x 16, 14, 12+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x 16, 12, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3
5%

Some progress today. It's like no matter what I eat though, I can't gain weight. I'm eating ice cream every night and drinking regular coke, eating candy, and every day I wake up looking leaner. Wtf. I can't eat more than this, I will get sick.

Gonna give this drol a shot for a few more weeks and see if it helps, if not I think I'm gonna drop down to cruise doses and try to maintain and get my metabolism back to normal.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 208 lbs this morning, 4085 calories (281 p/458c/131f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
> HS shoulder press 190 x 10, 200x10, 9, 210x6+1p
> ...


What are you running right now?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What are you running right now?


Sustanon/mast/deca blend at 300/300/300 a week. 2-3 iu hgh on training days, just started drol 50mg/day.


----------



## PZT (Oct 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sustanon/mast/deca blend at 300/300/300 a week. 2-3 iu hgh on training days, just started drol 50mg/day.


Gimme gimme


----------



## Thewall (Oct 4, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 208 lbs this morning, 4085 calories (281 p/458c/131f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
> HS shoulder press 190 x 10, 200x10, 9, 210x6+1p
> ...


If you really want the weight to go up add a tablespoon or 2 of healthy oil to every meal (olive, avocado, walnut, macadamia). Try drinking more calories after your meals. You can add oats and blend them up or even buy oat flour, already blended. Make sure what ever you drink is condensed with calories (not coke).  I would try to get a little more protein too, maybe add that to your drinks too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 4, 2022)

I've felt nauseated the past few days almost all day. Not sure what is going on. I took a covid test and it was negative.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

Damn brother I hope you start feeling better. It’s definitely that time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 6, 2022)

Started feeling better today, not sure what this sickness was, I never tested positive for covid. I got off the drol. My diet went to shit the past 2 days.

Anyway hit the gym with a buddy of mine and workout went way better than I expected it would. Even made a tiny little progress over last week.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
ez bar curls 90x12, 11, 8+1p
cross body hammer curls 40's x 10, 9
concentration curls 35x9, 7
weighted dips +25 × 10, 10, 8
cable tricep pushdowns 89 x 12, 12, 10
overhead tricep rope ext 50 x 12, 11, 12
forearm curls 35x13, 11, 11

So tomorrow night we leave for Chicago on a 3 day weekend. I hope to get one workout in while I'm there.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> If you really want the weight to go up add a tablespoon or 2 of healthy oil to every meal (olive, avocado, walnut, macadamia). Try drinking more calories after your meals. You can add oats and blend them up or even buy oat flour, already blended. Make sure what ever you drink is condensed with calories (not coke).  I would try to get a little more protein too, maybe add that to your drinks too.


Sorry I've been meaning to reply to this. The coke thing is like a once a day drink with a meal, where i used to drink diet coke I just switched to regular to get more calories. Almost everything else I drink is some kind of protein shake or at least humapro. Adding the oils is a good idea too. Thanks.

I'm going to Chicago tonight for 3 days, it is going to be tough to maintain my diet while traveling on this short trip. I will take some protein powder though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2022)

Well this sucks so far. One kid got sick and puked half the day yesterday, and I have pretty much been the nurse on duty the whole time. Which I kinda don't mind because Chicago is cold as fuck already. And I did not bring warm enough clothes for this trip.

To make matters worse this is the worst hotel gym ever, all they have is cardio equipment and a cable machine. Also I forgot my anytime fitness key at home 😟


----------



## eazy (Oct 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> sucks so far


bummer. sorry to read this.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 8, 2022)

Unscheduled deload?

Sorry to hear about your kiddo, I hate when my baby is sick. Hopefully they feel better soon and maybe you get one good day out of Chicago.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 8, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Unscheduled deload?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your kiddo, I hate when my baby is sick. Hopefully they feel better soon and maybe you get one good day out of Chicago.


He is better! Turned out to be some food poisoning he probably got from airport food. Got him out the room today 😃


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 9, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> He is better! Turned out to be some food poisoning he probably got from airport food. Got him out the room today 😃


Glad he's better and you guys are back at it 😁


----------



## crido887 (Oct 9, 2022)

Do you feel like going to swing resorts help push you to look better?


----------



## PZT (Oct 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Do you feel like going to swing resorts help push you to look better?


I wish I would have been in better shape during my recent first threesome. Just laid my belly on that bishes back.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 9, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Do you feel like going to swing resorts help push you to look better?


No doubt. We go to a few clothing optional places sometimes, and I am very comfortable with how I look now. I started all this partly for my wife and girlfriend. 

Both of them were clearly capable of pulling better looking guys than me, and it's nice they loved me the way I was, but I wanted to be a better version of me. I also knew I'd have more options available if I were in better shape since we were non-monogamous.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 12, 2022)

209 lbs this morning and finally back in the gym. Going to start tracking calories again tomorrow.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
Squats 225x8, 275x8, 295x5, 315x3
Angle leg press 4pps x 10, 5pps x 6 (quit cuz some leg cramps)
leg extensions 235x16, 16, 12
adductor 205x25, 17
seated calf raise 135x10, 10, 9
HS standing calf 110x20, 20
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5%

Today went well. 315x1 would have been a pr, but I managed 3 reps. I think the time off did me good, and I had been waiting to try 315 until I was more than comfortable I'd be able to do it. Also I lost my SBD knee sleeves last week, so that sucks. And now I just realized I left my belt tonight too 😟 

So change of plan with the drugs. I think the drol was making me sick last week, so I dropped it. I'm going to run anavar and drop down to just a test/mast (200/200) cruise over the next 6 weeks. Then my hope is I will be able to start putting on weight again while cruising (which normally isn't a problem for me). I just think this little blast I've been on has me burning through calories too fast, and my digestive system can't keep up.

I'm also going to cut out the junk calories (sugar) again too because I have a beach trip coming up for thanksgiving, and I don't mind if I tighten up a bit temporarily.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 13, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, just started tracking calories again today, appetite hasn't been too great though

10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
bench press 135x8, 195x9, 7, 7, 205x3+1p (spotter)
db incline press 65's x 10, 10, 8+1p
pec deck fly 185x10, 8, 7+1p
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5%

Felt ok this evening. Glad to be getting back in my routine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2022)

207 lbs again this morning, 3668 calories yesterday (293p/360c/123f)

decline situps 16, 16, 16
seated low cable row 210x12, 10, 7
back extensions bw x 15, 14, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 170 x 12, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 74 x 12, 10, 9
30 mins treadmill 3-3.5 mph x 3% incline

Slept like shit last night, appetite is non-existent, and I'm having trouble making myself eat today. I guess sometimes you just gotta make it through the day.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 15, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Slept like shit last night, appetite is non-existent, and I'm having trouble making myself eat today. I guess sometimes you just gotta make it through the day.


I wonder if you finally got this sick flu funk every one has been getting lately? 

I hope you get better soon. 


BTW, pulling some strong weight today, especially not being in tip top shape.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 15, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I wonder if you finally got this sick flu funk every one has been getting lately?
> 
> I hope you get better soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's weird though cuz I don't feel sick at all I just have no appetite. Maybe because I started back on anavar.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks, it's weird though cuz I don't feel sick at all I just have no appetite. Maybe because I started back on anavar.


Orals have been known to kill one's appetite.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2022)

Went out with the wife and girlfriend all day yesterday, so I didn't track food, but still having appetite issues. Doing the best I can just focusing on getting enough protein rn.

I don't remember var ever killing my appetite like this before. Same var too. So I'm just gonna give it more time and see. It'll probably pass.

Today was busy, but got in kickboxing and a quick shoulder workout. Had to do anytime fitness because we couldn't get into ymca in time before closing.

precor shoulder press 160x10, 10, 6+1p, 5+1p
smith shrugs +180×12, 12, 12
db front raises 30's x 15, 12
db side raises 30's x 14, 12, 10+3p
reverse cable crossovers 30x18, 15, 12, 15 (high)


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> db side raises 30's


 damn Cohiba 

But seriously nice work on shoulders today, holy smokes.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Var always increased my appetite. That’s one thing I liked about it. Made me feel like
My body was utilizing every calorie I put in it for good. I hope you figure things out and feel better man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> damn Cohiba
> 
> But seriously nice work on shoulders today, holy smokes.


Thanks, I still got puny little shoulders tho 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 17, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks, I still got puny little shoulders tho 🤷‍♂️


Keep throwing up those 30s and you won't for long


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Var always increased my appetite. That’s one thing I liked about it. Made me feel like
> My body was utilizing every calorie I put in it for good. I hope you figure things out and feel better man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm wondering if the drol I quit last week wasn't the problem at all. Maybe I just had some weird stomach bug?


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Orals have been known to kill one's appetite.


Tren does that to me


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, I can't believe how fast I lost weight not being able to eat enough. This is crazy shit. Anyway, appetite is starting to come back, I downed 3100 calories yesterday (269p/329c/81f)

5 mins treadmill 6% x 3.6mph
weighted dips +25×10, 10, 10
cable tricep pushdown 90.5 x 12, 9, 7+1p
tricep overhead rope ext 50.5 x 12, 10+1p, 10+1p
ezbar curls 90x12, 9, 6
cross body hammer curls 40's x 8, 35's x 10
concentration curls 35x9, 30x8+1p, 25x12+3p
forearm curls 35x15, 13, 12
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%incline


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 19, 2022)

How do you like the Pushdowns vs the overhead? I've never done Overhead but have been thinking about rotating my triceps exercises around


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> How do you like the Pushdowns vs the overhead? I've never done Overhead but have been thinking about rotating my triceps exercises around


They hit my tri's completely different for some reason. Either doing them with a rope and cable or 2 hands on a dumbell really hits that inside part of my tricep, and if you've never done them or not done them in a while you're pretty much guaranteed to get sore from it. It's something about the angle of having your hands together overhead. I don't know the mechanics, @CJ could probably explain.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 19, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> They hit my tri's completely different for some reason. Either doing them with a rope and cable or 2 hands on a dumbell really hits that inside part of my tricep, and if you've never done them or not done them in a while you're pretty much guaranteed to get sore from it. It's something about the angle of having your hands together overhead. I don't know the mechanics, @CJ could probably explain.


Arm day is Thursday so I might have to try them out finally


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Arm day is Thursday so I might have to try them out finally


Yeah go for it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2022)

206 lbs this morning 😦
3138 calories yesterday (250p/303c/109f)

squats 225x8, 275x8, 295x8, 315x5, 335x1
leg extensions 240x16, 16, 9
adductor 205x 25, 21
HS standing calf 400x8, 360x8, 300x9, 200x13, 120x11
15 mins treadmill 3.5% x 3-3.5 mph

Well not happy with my body weight progress, but happy with my strength progress. Took a little video of me squatting 315 cuz I wanted to check my form out.

Today I worked on getting lower with 315, and at first I didn't think I got low enough, but then I realized it is partly the camera angle and the bottoms of my legs are pretty parallel with the safety bars. So maybe it's not as bad as I initially thought. 

This is not a weight I'm real comfortable with, so it's gonna take some more work. I did a rep with 335 after just to see how it felt. That went okish.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> squatting 315


moving fast. well done.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> moving fast. well done.


Thank you eazy. A year ago I never thought 315 would be in the cards for me. So grateful.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thank you eazy. A year ago I never thought 315 would be in the cards for me. So grateful.


I always get nervous about getting under a bar for full squats. Maybe in a year I'll get there too. 

Nice work today


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I always get nervous about getting under a bar for full squats. Maybe in a year I'll get there too.
> 
> Nice work today


I distinctly remember being scared to put 285 on my shoulders early on, like before I even had my heart issues. It just felt like my knees were gonna snap or something. 

Just goes to show ya, sometimes you're stronger than you think you are or maybe we just get there in time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 4134 calories yesterday (327p/385c/157f)

bench press 135x8, 195x10, 9, 7, 205x5
incline db press 65's x 11, 11, 10
pec deck fly 115x16, 145x11, 9+1p
15 mins treadmill 3.5% x 3-3.5 mph

Made some progress today. My rest intervals were longer than usual because people kept talking to me. Think I'll start off working sets at 205 next week, and db press with 70's. Felt good today though. Pec deck was a different one than what I normally use.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3427 calories yesterday (302p/393c/90f)

decline situps 25, 20, 18
seated low cable row 210 x 12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 170 x 12, 12

Started feeling naseous and had to stop. I think it's my low blood pressure on this new bp med my doc put me on because I kept feeling dizzy getting up from situps and back extensions. Bp cuff confirmed it was low when I got home, so I think I am going to lower my morning dose.


----------



## eazy (Oct 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Started feeling naseous and had to stop


Sorry to read this hope you get it dialed soon


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2022)

eazy said:


> Sorry to read this hope you get it dialed soon


I've never felt good with low blood pressure as soon as the bottom number drops below 80, it messes me up pretty bad. 

I've been kinda hoping I'd get used to it, because I know it's better for your heart, but man it's been like 3 weeks and I still feel like shit.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've never felt good with low blood pressure as soon as the bottom number drops below 80, it messes me up pretty bad.
> 
> I've been kinda hoping I'd get used to it, because I know it's better for your heart, but man it's been like 3 weeks and I still feel like shit.


New meds can take a bit to dial in. Hopefully you get it where it needs to be soon. It is so wierd how some people feel better higher and others lower. If my bottom number hits 80 or higher or my top goes over 130 it's a guaranteed headache and possibly anxiety.  I feel best around  115/65.


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2022)

I think harder bracing and a bit off a lower bar position would suit you well. Nice work man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> I think harder bracing and a bit off a lower bar position would suit you well. Nice work man


Yeah I gotta get somebody to show me how to do that. I don't have a clue.


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I gotta get somebody to show me how to do that. I don't have a clue.


Chad Wesley smith & Chris duffin videos back in the day did wonders for me


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> Chad Wesley smith & Chris duffin videos back in the day did wonders for me


Thanks, I watched a Chad Wesley Smith video the other day after you mentioned him. He had some good easy to follow tips. 

I'm still very much a newb when it comes to squatting. For one it hasn't always been my main leg lift due to health issues, and also because My strength hasn't been great with it, having just broke through 315 for the first time.

I'd like to work with a trainer on it, but I'm not sure the guy at our gym right now knows his shit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 25, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 3060 calories yesterday (301p/265c/87f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 200x10, 10, 7, 210x4
db shrugs 95's x 12, 11, 10
db front raises 30's x 15, 14
db side raises 30's x 15, 12, 10+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x 15, 14, 11
15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 4% incline

Great shoulder day today. Still having problems eating. Feeling better though.


----------



## PZT (Oct 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks, I watched a Chad Wesley Smith video the other day after you mentioned him. He had some good easy to follow tips.
> 
> I'm still very much a newb when it comes to squatting. For one it hasn't always been my main leg lift due to health issues, and also because My strength hasn't been great with it, having just broke through 315 for the first time.
> 
> I'd like to work with a trainer on it, but I'm not sure the guy at our gym right now knows his shit.


Just start working on the bracing stuff even laying in bed and it’ll become second nature.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 26, 2022)

208 lbs this morning, 3167 calories yesterday (295p/334c/73f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
weighted dips +35 × 8, 8, 6
cable tricep pushdown 90.5 x 12, 10, 9
cable overhead rop ext 50.5x 12, 12, 10
ez bar curls 90 x 12, 10, 7
cross body hammer curls 40's x 10, 9
concentration curls 35x10, 30x12, 25x13+2p
forearm curls 35 x 15, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5% incline


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2022)

I can only begin to get into all the drama that has been the last few days of my life. Worst part is mother in law has cancer, not some easy don't worry kind either. I (expert opinion of course) give her 2-6 mos tops.

Family drama about my mom's estate planning (yes I'm a priveleged white boy). And my brother is an asshole, but this is nothing new to those who know me.

Work bullshit.

Our trip to Georgia soon, where I was gonna try to meet Deadlifter for the first time irl, is now a trip to see mother in law in Kyle, TX.

Also almost every year one of the oldest people on my wife's side passes away between October and Christmas, it's like clockwork. Someone has to go around the holidays. It's the most miserable fucking thing. I feel bad for my wife because she gets depressed every year starting around her birthday in the end of October. All I can do is just be here to support her and stand by her side. I'm good at that. It makes me less sellfish. But she needs a fricking break. So here we go again. Uggggh Not gonna be many older relatives left after this year.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I can only begin to get into all the drama that has been the last few days of my life. Worst part is mother in law has cancer, not some easy don't worry kind either. I (expert opinion of course) give her 2-6 mos tops.
> 
> Family drama about my mom's estate planning (yes I'm a priveleged white boy). And my brother is an asshole, but this is nothing new to those who know me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this bro. Keep your head up


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2022)

Damn, brother.


----------



## Signsin1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear man. Hope things get better sooner than later for you


----------



## Yano (Oct 28, 2022)

God Bless man , try to stay positive and keep strong.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 29, 2022)

Thank y'all for the support and hearing me whine like a lil bitch. I need to be grateful I have such a good life in reality. Grateful to have this woman I can be supportive of through tough times.

Anyhow, I weighed in at 205 lbs this morning. My diet has been crappy and inconsistent. I am not getting enough calories in. Still dropping my test levels down to cruise.

Good news is strength is still going up because anavar works apparently. And I'm not going to trip about the weight loss as long as I'm still making gains.

15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 6%
Squats 225x8, 275x8, 315x6, 335x3
precor leg extensions 190x16, 14, 12
adductor 205x26, 23
seated calf 135x12, 10, 90x16, 15, 13
15 mins treadmill 3.5% incline 2.5-3.5 mph

Tried to implement some tips from different sources @PZT on squat. I think I see some improvement this week over last. 

I tried putting my grip closer on the bar and holding the bar lower. It helped, but was uncomfortable; it's rotating my shoulders a little more than I'm used to. Critique is welcome. I still have a ways to go with this.


----------



## PZT (Oct 30, 2022)

Does your upper back feel tight?

Also side views are best for guys to critique on squats. To see the bar path.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 30, 2022)

PZT said:


> Does your upper back feel tight?
> 
> Also side views are best for guys to critique on squats. To see the bar path.


Yeah it did feel tight. Ok I will try side view next time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 30, 2022)

207 lbs this morning, 3395 calories yesterday (218p/384c/93f) woulda liked to get more protein in yesterday.

15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 6%
bench press 135x8, 205x8, 7, 5, 215x3
incline db press 70's x 9, 65's x 8, 3 (some minor pain in left tricep)
pec deck fly 175x12, 11, 10
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Moved up in weight on flat bench today, probably will do a few more weeks at 205 until I can start hitting 10 reps with it. Started having some left tricep pain that felt like some tendon/ligament stuff, and it could be from lifting in these lower rep ranges, so if it keeps happening I may start going up to 12 reps on bench. This is the second time it's happened in the last few months.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 2, 2022)

209 lbs this morning, 4,370 calories yesterday (293p/441c/158f), binged on halloween candy 😛

high decline situps 13, 10, 7
seated low cable row 220x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 170x12, 11, 8
straight arm pushdowns 74x12, 12, 12
HS iso lateral row 3pps x 10, 10, 10
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%


Do you track heart rate or go with what feels good?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 3, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Do you track heart rate or go with what feels good?


Yeah I usually stick around 110-130, before workout will usually be the lower end, after workout it gets to 120-130.

I just do LISS cardio mainly for heart health right now. Haven't been doing as much kickboxing, so no need for HIIT. I do plan to start doing that again though one of these days, just probably not ideal while trying to bulk still.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 3, 2022)

No morning weight, my mom had a medical emergency and had to rush to her house first thing in the morning but she is fine it turns out. So my day started out crazy. Also my daughter was sick, took her to the doc this evening and she has mono. She's not doing too n
bad though.

Buddy and I got a late start at the gym tonight because of all this drama.

HS shoulder press 210x8, 200x7+1p, 190x8+1p, 8
smith shrugs +190×12, 12, 11
db front raises 30's x 15, 15
db side raises 25's x 15, 13, 12+2p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x 15, 13, 12+1p
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Weird workout today, started out too heavy and went to failure on the first set of shoulder press, so I just did drop sets to stay in my rep range, but I'm not feeling too great in this rep range. I think I need to start getting back to 10-12. Just getting lots of little aches and pain I didn't get before.

Eating is getting much better. 3511 calories yesterday (301p/352c/117f).


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 5, 2022)

206 lbs this morning, had trouble eating yesterday 2648 calories (211p/275c/80f)

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline
ezbar curls 90x12, 11
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10
concentration curls 35x10, 8+2p
weighted dips +25×12, 9
cable tricep pushdowns 90.5 x 14, 12
cable overhead rop ext 50.5 x 14, 12
wrist curls 35x15, 12
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Felt tired, lethargic today. Shortened my arm day and keeping in higher rep ranges because of recent arm pain. Just glad I went.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 6, 2022)

206 lbs again this morning, 2523 calories yesterday, still struggeling with diet (256p/270c/50f). Not too concerned about coming in a little low on calories though because we go to cancun for thanksgiving, and I don't mind dropping a little fluff.

angle leg press 2pps x 12, 3pps x 12, 4pps x 10, 5pps x 10, 6pps x 5, 5pps x 9
precor leg ext 170x20, 190x14, 10+1p
adductor 205x 25, 20
seated calf 135x10, 11, 90x16, 13 
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

Didn't do squats today because my lower back is a bit tweaked right now. Leg press felt good though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 10, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, yesterday I was zonked out all day from a covid booster. Only ate some plain pasta and crackers and a few protein shakes.

It took it's toll because I was still pretty weak today.

bench press 135x8, 195x9, 5, 185x6, 175x6
db incline bench 60's x 12, 65's x 10, 8
pec deck fly 180x11, 10+1p, 10+1p
cable fly high to low 30 x 12, 10, 9
decline situps 25, 20, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 11, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, 2854 calories yesterday 257p/251c/94f. Purposely not pushing calories rn for beach trip over thanksgiving.

12 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline
seated low cable row 220x12, 12, 8
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 170x12, 12, 9
straight arm pushdowns 75.5 x 12, 10, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3% incline

Quick back day today, starting to feel better overall today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 12, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, 1658 calories yesterday, I feel like I missed tracking something but I have 226p/135c/27f for my macros. Calories this low was not my intent.

17 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline
HS shoulder press 190 x 10, 10, 9, 200 x 6
Smith shrugs +200×12, 10, 10
db side raises 25's x 20, 16, 13+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x 16, 14, 14
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline


----------



## Yano (Nov 13, 2022)

Hey mon , wah gwaan

Not sure if you're still on the reggae kick , if I didn't pass you this before enjoy , 24/7 radio style on the youtubez


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

You still shooting for 220 bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

You still shooting for 220 bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You still shooting for 220 bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I just had some issues getting in the way the past month, had some nausea for about a week, and just overall trouble eating enough calories for a while.

I'm fine now, but I'm going to the beach next week for Thanksgiving, so I just said hell with it for this month, and I'm letting myself trim down a bit for the beach. Then I plan to get back on track afterwards.

My strength is still up, and I've gained about 15 lbs since my surgery in March.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah, I just had some issues getting in the way the past month, had some nausea for about a week, and just overall trouble eating enough calories for a while.
> 
> I'm fine now, but I'm going to the beach next week for Thanksgiving, so I just said hell with it for this month, and I'm letting myself trim down a bit for the beach. Then I plan to get back on track afterwards.
> 
> My strength is still up, and I've gained about 15 lbs since my surgery in March.



Hate to hear that bro. But good for you. Keep after it man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hate to hear that bro. But good for you. Keep after it man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh it's fine man. I didn't expect this to be easy or happen quicky on 1 cycle. Everything I've done thus far has been 2 steps forward, 1 step back, and taken longer than anticipated. I'm pretty much used to it.

On a side note. None of my suits / sport coats fit me anymore. They all look 2 sizes too small. I just realized how bad it was last night going out to dinner somewhere nice for a birthday. My shoulders are about to bust them at the seems. I mean I'm still not huge or anything, but that's measurable progress!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 13, 2022)

205 lbs this morning, 2773 calories yesterday, 230p/258c/84f

ez bar curls 90x 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 35's x 12, 13
concentration curls 35x12, 8+3p
weighted dips +25 × 13, 10
cable tricep pushdowns 92.5 x 12, 9
cable overhead ext 50.5 x 16, 15
db wrist curls 35x16, 13, 10
20 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 6% incline


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> My shoulders are about to bust them at the seems


Hell yeah! This is exciting measurable progress 👏


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2022)

203 lbs this morning, 1819 calories yesterday (192p/125c/54f), it's just crazy how fast I lose weight when I cut  calories.

Slept like shit last night, maybe 5 hrs, so wasn't feeling it but got in a quick, abridged leg day and hit a new pr on squats:

Squats 225x8, 275x8, 315x8, 365x2
precor leg ext 190x16, 14, 10
seated calf 135x11, 10, 8, 90x17, 15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 17, 2022)

203 lbs this morning, 2659 calories yesterday, 251p/294 /58f

1 hr kickboxing
bench press 135x8, 195x9, 7, 4
incline db press 65's x 12, 10, 8
pec deck fly 185x12, 9+1p, 9+1p
decline situps 27, 20, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc

Not sure if I'll get in another workout before we leave for vacation on Saturday. Plan is just to do some full body stuff twice while on vacation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 21, 2022)

On vacation in Mexico, just did a compound upper body workout today mainly using machines.

chest supported rows 150x12, 12, 8
wode grip lat pulldown 180x8, 170x10, 8
precor incline press 100x15, 120x10, 8
precor vertical chest press 140x10, 130x12, 10
db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 8

Plan to workout one other day here this week and just do legs on that day.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 21, 2022)

Good for you bro! Enjoy that vacation! Glad you’re still able to get it in while there. That’s always a good feeling about the clothes feeling too small after working hard to put weight on. Keep killing it bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 21, 2022)

Have a great time on Vacay man !!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 22, 2022)

Smoking a Fuente Opus X on the balcony right now. Went to Playa del Carmen tonight and ate lobster while watching belly dancers. Ate Ceviche by the pool after my workout, this is the life!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> this is the life!


I love Mexico 💚🤍❤


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 22, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I love Mexico 💚🤍❤


Me toooooooooo!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2022)

202 lbs yesterday morning, yes I lost weight eating like a pig on vacation wtf.

I also did a leg day on vacation, but didn't log it was bullshit.

Did this yesterday evening:
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
decline bench 135x8, 185x10, 9, 9 195x5
incline db press 65's x 10, 8, 6
pec deck fly 180x10, 10, 7.5
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5

Trying to get my diet back on track os going to be my main goal for now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 1, 2022)

202 lbs again this morning, 2866 calories yesterday (273p/191c/113f), not ideal but i nailed my goals today.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
seated low cable row 220x12, 8, 6
back extensions bw x 15, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 180x12, 8, 6
straight arm pushdowns 74x12, 8, 6
21 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5-6% incline

Lost a little strength with all this vacationing and poor diet. I'm a little worried about pushing my next leg day off too far due to my schedule, so I think I am going to combine shoulders and arms tomorrow.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 2, 2022)

202 lbs this morning, 3461 calories yesterday 301p/369c/88f

HS shoulder press 190x10, 8, 8
db shrugs 95's x 12, 10, 8
weighted dips +25×8, bw x 12, 9
cable overhead rope ext 47.5 x 13, 12, 10
ezbar curls 90x10, 8, 6
concentration curls 30 x 8, 25x15, 15

Combined shoulders and arms today to try to get me back in my routine quicker. I feel like this was really dumb of me coming off right before a vacation, but Idk what else I could have done. I lost weight, strength, fuk.

At least my eating is back on track. Today was a really good diet day.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 202 lbs this morning, 3461 calories yesterday 301p/369c/88f
> 
> HS shoulder press 190x10, 8, 8
> db shrugs 95's x 12, 10, 8
> ...


You'll get the strength back. Could be a million things, not just vacation related.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> You'll get the strength back. Could be a million things, not just vacation related.


Oh diet has been a lot of it too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2022)

200 lbs this morning, 3011 calories yesterday, 278p/287c/80f

squats 225x8, 275x8, 315x8, 135x8 pause reps last set
leg ext 210x20, 15, 16
adductor 205x20, 20
seated calf 135x10, 9, 8, 90x14, 13, 10

Started to squat 365, but lower back started tweaking so re-racked it and did the pause reps on 135. Feeling good still overall.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2022)

Veteran move to ditch the heavier squats when yer back starts to give. No need to take an injury in the gym. Numbers looking good, stay on that grind Mate!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> Veteran move to ditch the heavier squats when yer back starts to give. No need to take an injury in the gym. Numbers looking good, stay on that grind Mate!


Thanks bud, good to see ya 'round!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 4, 2022)

no weight this morning, spent the night out last night. 3318 calories yesterday 336p/230c/133f

flat bench 45x15, 135x8, 185x9, 7, 6, 195x3
db incline press 65's x 11, 8, 7
pec deck fly 180 x 10, 8, 6+1p
1 hr kickboxing


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 7, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3,580 calories 215p/356c/134f

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline
seated low cable rows 220x12, 11, 7
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 180x10, 7, 160x7 
straight arm pushdowns 72.5x10, 8, 7
(different machines on last 2 from last week)
15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 3-6% incline


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 8, 2022)

200 lbs this morning, 3340 calories yeaterday 313p/288c/67f

HS Shoulder press 100x8, 190x10, 9, 8
smith shrugs +200 × 10, 10, 8
db front raises 25's x 15, 30's x 13
db side raises 30's x 15, 12, 10+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x12, 12, 10

Was rushed tonight bc gym buddy had somewhere to be. Have been having stomach issues past few days this sucks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 10, 2022)

201 lbs today, 3593 calories yesterday 301p/331c/119f

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
weighted dips +25×10, 9, 6
cable tricep pushdowns 92.5 x 12, 8,
overhead rop ext 52.5 x 11+1p, 10
ez bar curls 90 x 12, 9, 6+1p
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 9
concentration curls 30x11, 9+3p
db wrist curls 30x15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%inc


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 10, 2022)

Damn man, hate to see that you lost the weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 11, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3570 calories yesterday, 280p/312c/145f

Legs & Kickboxing today
squats 225x8, 275x8, 315x8, 335x1, 315x3, 135x10 pause reps
precor leg extensions 170x15, 13, 13
adductor 205x25, 18, 12
HS standing calf raise 400x7, 300x10
seated calf raise 90x16, 15, 13
treadmill 3.3mph x 3.5% incline
1hr kickboxing later in the day


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 13, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3807 calories yesterday, 367p/335c/124f

10 mins treadmill 
bench press 45x10, 135x8, 185x9, 7, 6, 195x4
incline db press 65's x 6, 8, 60's x 9
pec deck fly 120x12, 15, 13, 11+1p

I don't know what was going on with the db's today major weakness. Think I'm just tired and dealing with poor sleep.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> 201 lbs this morning, 3807 calories yesterday, 367p/335c/124f
> 
> 10 mins treadmill
> bench press 45x10, 135x8, 185x9, 7, 6, 195x4
> ...


Have you tried Valerian Root? Or Valerian tea?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Have you tried Valerian Root? Or Valerian tea?


Years ago, yes. It never really felt like it did anything for me.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 13, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Years ago, yes. It never really felt like it did anything for me.


Hmm... I'll keep thinking on it. Obviously I don't have the solution or I wouldn't be up at this hour 😅 insomniacs unite!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 16, 2022)

200 lbs this morning, 4310 calories yesterday 286p/404c/182f

Seated low cable rows 220x12, 10, 200x8
back extensions 15, 13, 10
wide grip lat pulldown 180x12, 7, 160x8
straight arm pushdowns 72.5 x 12, 8, 67.5x9
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5-6% incline

Starting to get really frustrated with things. Mainly bodyweight not going up and losing some strength since coming off. I feel like I've accomplished nothing the past 4 months, but some small strength gains. Really need to get with someone and evaluate at all this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 17, 2022)

200 lbs again this morning, yesterday was insanely busy for me and I didn't track, but my eating was good.

HS shoulder press 190x10, 9, 8
db shrugs 100's x 10, 95's x 6 (bad grip), 90's x 10
db front raises 30's x 15, 11
db side raises 30's x 12, 10, 9+3p
reverse cable crossovers 17.5 x 12, 11+1p, 9+1p

More of the same just struggeling to maintain.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 17, 2022)

Good work brother. How is the fam?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 18, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Good work brother. How is the fam?


We're all good man, going to see Mother in law in Texas for Christmas this week. MiL has cancer and it ain't looking too good for her.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 19, 2022)

199 lbs this morning, 2718 calories yesterday, 194p/320c/79f, just wasn't feeling great yesterday.

Arm day today:
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
weighted dips +25×11, 9, 7
cable tricep pushdown 92.5x11, 87.5x9+1p, 4+1p
overhead rope tricep ext 52.5x11, 10, 8+1p
ez bar curls 10, 10, 6
cross body hammer curls 35's x 12, 12
concentration curls 30x13+1p, 11+3p, 9+3p
db wrist curls 35x12, 12, 9+1p


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 20, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 3645 calories yesterday 267p/391c/114f

squats 225x8, 275x8, 315x8, 335x3
angle leg press 3pps x 8, 8 pause reps
leg extensions 225x15, 15, 12
adductor 205x25, 18
seated calf raise 135x10, 8, 90x12, 11


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 22, 2022)

201 lbs this morning, 4198 calories yesterday 272p/385c/155f

bench press 135x8, 205x4, 185x8, 6, 4
db incline press 60's x 11, 9, 9
pec deck fly 120x15, 15, 12+1p, 10+1p


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 3, 2023)

> herniated disc in upper vertebrae and said it is causing a pinched nerve



feeling any better?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 4, 2023)

turkey_sandwich said:


> feeling any better?


No, it's about the same unfortunately. I've been to 3 doctor's now.


----------



## Yano (Jan 4, 2023)

Have you tried acupuncture for the pinched nerve ? might get you some relief. It wont help the issue of the herniated disc but you might get some temp relief from the nerve pain. I have carpal tunnel on my left side ,  thumb n index finger are constantly numb to the touch , tingle n burn from time to time .. nerve pain sucks ass.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 4, 2023)

Yano said:


> Have you tried acupuncture for the pinched nerve ? might get you some relief. It wont help the issue of the herniated disc but you might get some temp relief from the nerve pain. I have carpal tunnel on my left side ,  thumb n index finger are constantly numb to the touch , tingle n burn from time to time .. nerve pain sucks ass.


Yeah actually I go for my second acupuncture treatment tomorrow.


----------

